#ubuntu-news 2008-11-03
<Tumie> boredandblogging & johnc4510: i'm starting the translating now :)
<boredandblogging> Tumie: great
<james_w> hey boredandblogging
<james_w> I'm going to approach slangasek this week for an interview, would you like to interview him as well?
<boredandblogging> james_w: don't think we can do one this week, so you go ahead
<james_w> ok, thanks
<Tumie> boredandblogging: Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue #115 for the week October 26th - November 1st, 2008. In this issue we cover: Ubuntu 8.10 released, Ubuntu 8.10: significant new features, ,, i think the last one must be "Ubuntu 8.10 Server: significant new features"
<Tumie> because in the menu, it is "Ubuntu 8.10 Server: significant new features"
<boredandblogging> Tumie: thanks, fixed
<Tumie> thanks for fixing :)
<Tumie> tyche!
<tyche> Yea, Tumie
<Tumie> you're right, i'm good at english, i'm helping a classmate on MSN :p
<Tumie> full circle has a Urban Terror review!
<tyche> VERY good, Tumie.  I knew you could do it.  Hee hee
<Tumie> it is now with "I don't know".. "I can't",, and "Do I know" .. "Can I" ..
<tyche> ROFL.  It's amazing what one can do when one tries.  And it's always good to get positive feedback by realizing that you CAN do things.
<Tumie> BRB,,
<Tumie> need a small break.. :p
<Tumie> i'm back :)
<Tumie> tyche: what means "cloud computing" ?
<tyche> That's a special form of computing where applications dump your files to some sort of web storage.
<tyche> It may also involve using applications that are actually on the web rather than on your machine.
<Tumie> so, a sort of implantation of web applications..
<tyche> Yep.  Google has some of them now.  I don't use them.  I prefer to have my material STAY my material.
<Tumie> google docs, :p
<Tumie> i just hate it :p
<tyche> Yep
<Tumie> i almost have part 1 t/m 4 of UWN done,
<Tumie> 12+13 are the biggest, but don't have to translate a lot :)
<tyche> Sounds like you're going great, then.
<johnc4510> heyu Tumie
<Tumie> tomorrow i have a lot of time..
<Tumie> total more 10 hours to translate it :)
<johnc4510> sounds like your going strong
<Tumie> sounds like my great plan :)
<johnc4510> :)
<tyche> He's also discovered that he's better at English than he thought he is.  He's helping a friend on MSN
<johnc4510> let us know when your done so i can blog about the new translation please
<johnc4510> nice
<johnc4510> we'll get it on the planet
<johnc4510> let some others know it's available
<Tumie> i've my own blog (www.ubuntublog.nl), with 70 visitors a day
<Tumie> so if i place it there, i will get enough readers :)
<Tumie> i think i'm done in 1 day and 4 hours..
<Tumie> (calculate you're local time by yourself :P )
<Tumie> tuesday afternoon for you, i think
<Tumie> 13:30 for you,,
<johnc4510> kennymc0: welcome
<kennymc0> thx
<Tumie> boredandblogging: do you understand this (my) idea: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/15210/
#ubuntu-news 2008-11-04
<Tumie> hi :D
<boredandblogging> Tumie: hi
<Tumie> whoehoew,, :p
<Tumie> almost done with the importent things of the translation
<Tumie> so, then the pressure isn't their anymore :p
<boredandblogging> good
<Tumie> archives and feed, don't exist for the dutch publication,
<Tumie> maybe i make a feed, (later).. but now it's not needed
<mathiaz> hi! The Ubuntu Server Team meeting has been moved by 1 hour to Tuesday at 16:00 UTC in #ubuntu-meeting. Could the fridge calendar be updated?
<boredandblogging> mathiaz: permanently or just today?
<mathiaz> boredandblogging: permanently
<boredandblogging> mathiaz: ok, I'll make the change
<mathiaz> boredandblogging: thank you!
<tyche> MTecknology: Now, what's the information, and wait a second while I bring it up.  Hee hee
<MTecknology> I had somebody tell me I can use fridge.ubuntu.com to schedule meetings for my team. How do I go about getting this access?
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> lol
<tyche> OK, I'm in where I can enter the information.
<MTecknology> tyche: Is there any way I can have my own calendar?
<MTecknology> Right now I have a meeting scheduled for 18:00-19:00 on the 14th
<tyche> The best way is to use a Google calendar.  No, it doesn't mesh with the Fridge Events calendar, unfortunately.  But that way you could control it for the team, and make your own entries.
<tyche> OK, November 14 doesn't show anything, right now.  Let me bring up an event entry and I'll enter it.
<MTecknology> I was looking for something that I can use my webcal plugin. But it only accepts the format for the frigde
<tyche> That would take special permission from the administrators of the Fridge.
<tyche> The times are in UTC?
<MTecknology> no
<MTecknology> idk the utc equiv - i think it's just +5
<tyche> That would be Nov 14 at 23:00 UTC to nov15 at 00:00
<tyche> Utc
<tyche> Meeting name?
<MTecknology> It's just a random meeting to talk about a roadmap, activities, memberships, faq's, blah
<tyche> BTW, I got access simply because I'm getting all the recurring events moved from the Google calendar into the fridge.  Fridge doesn't handle recurring events, yet.
<tyche> What group?
<MTecknology> sd
<tyche> South Dakota LoCo Team Meeting?
<tyche> And would this be a recurring event?
<MTecknology> yes/no
<MTecknology> I still plan on using meeting in my channel though
<tyche> Great.  2 more questions.  1.  What channel will this be held in?  2.  Do you have a link to an agenda?
<MTecknology> #ubuntu-us-sd
<MTecknology> http://loco.profarius.com/content/irc-meeting-num001
<tyche> OK, take a look at http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1711 and see if I've put everything in right.
<MTecknology> lol - is that the events module?
<tyche> That's the page you get when you click on the event in the calendar
<tyche> The calendar is at http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event
<MTecknology> i mean the events module for drupal
<tyche> What I just showed you is the information I use (or WE use) for the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter.  And yes, that's the event module, as far as I know.
<MTecknology> do you know what version of drupal the site uses?
<tyche> Had you said it was a recurring event, i would have noted it under the agenda, then gone to the Google calendar we maintain and entered it there.
<tyche> No, I'm afraid I don't
<MTecknology> no, it's not
<tyche> Now you know why all the questions I asked.
<MTecknology> yup
<tyche> We try to supply as much information as we can in the UWN.  This problem of no recurring events in the Fridge calendar has me doing double duty.  Ah, well, it keeps me off the streets.  Hee hee
<MTecknology> ya, there's a module for drupal that does it - but getting it to work wouldn't be worth it
<tyche> They won't install it.  Supposedly there's a security problem with it.
<MTecknology> oh
<tyche> We're campaigning to get the events calendar moved to the Google calendar, to avoid half the work.  That's because we're lazy.  Hee hee
<MTecknology> lol
<MTecknology> could be interesting
<MTecknology> maybe it would allow the webcal plugin to not be a complete hack
<tyche> Well, with the Google calendar it's easy to enter recurring events
<tyche> If this is something that is primarily for just your team, you might want to look into it for them.
<MTecknology> I kinda like the events module, I don't have anything that recurs
<tyche> We've looked into it for the AZ team, but there's nothing but the standard Team meeting and an occasional install fest or release party which is well documented in the Team newsletter (that I also put out)
<tyche> See what happens when you retire?  People come out of the woodwork and find jobs for you to do.  LOL
<MTecknology> when i retire?
<MTecknology> It's a long time before I retire anything :P
<tyche> Yea, but I hit the point last year.  Within a month of joining the AZ team I was made Team scribe, then shanghaied into the UWN
<tyche> Our team leader is a master manipulator.  Hee hee
<MTecknology> I'm the team leader now
<tyche> His favorite expression is, "Here, little fishie"
<MTecknology> The guy that was managing the team lost interest so I'm trying to bring it all back to life
<MTecknology> or - to life to begin with
<tyche> I wish you the best with that.  Feel free to bop into the #ubuntu-us-az channel for information.  johnc4510 is the team leader, and very helpful.  Or go to #ubuntu-us, which has people that are mentors (among others).
<MTecknology> alrighty
<tyche> And if there's anything on our wiki that would help you, feel free to use it.
<tyche> We BELIEVE in sharing.
<MTecknology> I've been leaning on -us quite a bit lately
<tyche> I know.  I've seen you in there.
<MTecknology> ya
<MTecknology> I'll pop back in there
<tyche> And don't be afraid to ask johnc4510 or Nick Ali (boredandblogging) or I to enter stuff in the events calendar for you.
<tyche> Since we have a direct interest in getting the information right for the UWN, we're happy to help.
<boredandblogging> tyche: he should be able to add events himself
<boredandblogging> tell him to join the LP team
<boredandblogging> that should give him Fridge access
<boredandblogging> no Rinchen?
<tyche> I haven't seen him in a couple of days.
<boredandblogging> beuno: ping
<beuno> boredandblogging, pong
<boredandblogging> is ubuntu-fridge set up so that no one can apply to it?
<boredandblogging> to join
<beuno> boredandblogging, yeap
<beuno> only admins can add people to it
<boredandblogging> can we change that? we want people to apply so they can get fridge access
<beuno> boredandblogging, well, up to now, we've been discussing proposed members before we approve them
<beuno> are we changing that?
<boredandblogging> we have to, if we want people adding their own events to the calendar and submitting content
<boredandblogging> is it possible for someone to apply but not automatically be approved?
<beuno> yeap
<boredandblogging> think we need to be in that state
<beuno> I think I can change that
<beuno> done
<boredandblogging> cool
<boredandblogging> beuno: can you approve MTecknology?
<beuno> boredandblogging, yeap, done
<boredandblogging> beuno: thanks
<beuno> :)
<beuno> boredandblogging, btw, you're going to UDS, right?
<boredandblogging> beuno: yes
<beuno> boredandblogging, cool, so am I
<beuno> we'll finally meet!
<boredandblogging> awesome!
<MTecknology> Hi
<boredandblogging> MTecknology: try going to fridge.ubuntu.com now
<boredandblogging> and hit the login button
<MTecknology> yup - logged it
<MTecknology> in*
<MTecknology> nice
<boredandblogging> tyche: you wanna walk him through creating an event?
<MTecknology> I'm looking at where it's at
<MTecknology> I assume use UTC, don't overlap
<tyche> Sure.  I just got  back in.
<boredandblogging> MTecknology: correct
<MTecknology> or can I just use US/Central?
<MTecknology> so... now that I know how to do that...
<MTecknology> nope nvm - I see why using UTC only is best
<tyche> MTecknology: On the left hand side, you'll see your nick or name, and a bunch of links, like administer, contribute, about, and such.  Below that is upcoming events, at the bottom of which is a "more" link to get to the calendar.
<boredandblogging> no, use UTC
<MTecknology> How the heck do I do that with my drupal site
<tyche> The calendar gives you the ability to see if what you want to enter is already there, and/or if you're going to conflict with another meeting/time in the same channel.
<MTecknology> so login uses LP in that same way
<tyche> LP just is used to log you into the site as an editor.
<MTecknology> right
<tyche> So, to create an event, go to the Contribute link (above) and click on that.
<MTecknology> but I'd love to be able to do that with my site. Considering how I did my site, I think it would be awesome
<MTecknology> tyche: yup - I found when I got in here - it's familiar to me ;)
<tyche> That brings you to a page with the types of contribution you want to make.
<tyche> Event is the one you want.
<MTecknology> how do I link things together between drupal and launchpad with openid?
<tyche> If you're familiar with the events module, then the only thing I'll add to your information is some of the stuff that we use for the UWN (DON'T make me find you.  Hee hee)
<MTecknology> ok
<tyche> That would probably do it.  But Launchpad uses it's own OpenID
<tyche> In the body, put: "Location:  IRC channel [name of channel]
<tyche> Under that, put: "Agenda: [link to agenda]"
<tyche> That gives us the rest of the information we need.
<MTecknology> alrighty - I'll just be copying what you did for me :)
<tyche> Pretty much so.
<MTecknology> Is the module canonical uses for drupal to log in using LP public or private?
<tyche> I don't know.  beuno might know, or boredandblogging.
<beuno> MTecknology, standard drupal
<MTecknology> beuno: the openid login built into drupal?
<tyche> Drupal should have a login function of its own
<MTecknology> ya
<beuno> MTecknology, yeap, openid as well
<MTecknology> tyche: it can also do an openid login - I was just looking for something with openid
<MTecknology> s/with openid/that mimics the fridge
<beuno> MTecknology, the only magic we have, is the Launchpad teams
<MTecknology> alrighty
<beuno> which give us permission control, etc
<MTecknology> so you have a different group for each level of control?
<beuno> you could
<beuno> not sure what we have  :p
<MTecknology> I'm just trying to figure out how you have the OpenID module use that LP group
<MTecknology> That's just really cool so that's what I'm looking into
<MTecknology> ya... I setup openID on my site and I still can't make it do that way
<MTecknology> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node?destination=node
<MTecknology> then that pops over to https://login.launchpad.net/+openid
<MTecknology> class ove - brb
<tyche> MTecknology: Make sure you log out of the Fridge when ever you leave it.
<MTecknology> yup
<MTecknology> Google doesn't seem to have much on that subject either
<MTecknology> https://login.launchpad.net/+decide there we go - I need to figure out how to submit something to that
<MTecknology> Did my user account on the fridge need to be manually created adn then linked back to my lp id?
<boredandblogging> MTecknology: its all automagical
<MTecknology> how does it work?
<boredandblogging> no clue, there are docs somewhere
<MTecknology> I've been trying to find something
<MTecknology> It seems for how I'm planning on using it - I need to form some input for +decide and it will pretty much handle the rest
<MTecknology> Sorry, I'll shutup
<tyche> MTecknology: You're so far beyond me that I'm speechless.  And you can ask anybody.  For that to happen is extremely unusual.  Hee hee
<MTecknology> :P
<MTecknology> I'm using curl to read that page before redirect
<tyche> But then, that's why I tell everyone that I'm a perpetual n00bie.  LOL
<MTecknology> lol
<MTecknology> I'll just consider myself that and make myself feel smarted
<tyche> LOL
<MTecknology> grrrr
<MTecknology> This module I have lets me pop things out but limits me to 500 chars
<Tumie> boredandblogging: i've got the dutch translation,
<Tumie> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/uwn/115
<Tumie> i check the last things, then publish it on wiki.ubuntu.com
<boredandblogging> Tumie: excellent!
<boredandblogging> good work
<tyche> boredandblogging: The man's FAST!
<boredandblogging> yeah
<Tumie> it is not the full issue, but allmost all "in the press" ,, is english,, and i checked if ubuntu was in the press in dutch.. but no...
<boredandblogging> yeah, no need to translate english press
<Tumie> someone else is now checking the whole issue
<Tumie> (also adding his name in the credits :P )
<MTecknology> 18 chars left to drop
<tyche> Great
<Tumie> i loved to do this, it is a lot of work, but a good practice for my english
<boredandblogging> we are happy you are
<tyche> You do well, Tumie
<Tumie> boredandblogging, do you mean "we are as happy as you are" ??
<boredandblogging> we are happy you are doing it
<Tumie> ok :p
<Tumie> UWN-NL must become the biggest :p
<boredandblogging> :-)
<Tumie> then YOU need to learn dutch! to translate it into english :p
<boredandblogging> maybe one day
<Tumie> it will never happen :p
<MTecknology> I'm not figuring this out
<MTecknology> apparently it is all just openid
<MTecknology> but
<MTecknology> the form method is confusing
<MTecknology> http://loco.profarius.com/content/openid-login
<MTecknology> I wanna make it work!!! ;'(
<tyche> Well, it throws me into your page, but that's all.  No edit capability.
<MTecknology> it doesn't let you login either
<tyche> Nor does it spit me out.  It just throws me to your page.
<MTecknology> there's something I need to do with the form action
<tyche> Looks like
<tyche> But *I* don't know what.
<MTecknology> there's something else in the code I'm missing
<MTecknology> javascript somewhere
<MTecknology> I wish I learned more about using a form to submit javascript to the same page
<MTecknology> nope - it doesn't do that either
<MTecknology> tyche: closer.....
<tyche> You'll get there yet
<MTecknology> somewhere on the LP page it's forming everything that gets sent to the lp site... once I figure that out - i'll have the rest
<MTecknology> grr... it redirects to itself and then somewhere itself forwards to lp
<MTecknology> but I don't see any script on the page
<MTecknology> beuno: You have any idea?
<tyche> It's somewhere in the "form action=", I think
<tyche> But I don't know what
<tyche> I don't think it's sending it to OpenID
<MTecknology> right - that part is just making it go back to itself
<tyche> And I don't know enough about how Drupal works to be able to help you.  Do you have the Drupal manual?
<MTecknology> it's not with drupal i don't think
<MTecknology> it has something to do with that form that I'm missing
<tyche> If it's a Drupal plugin, then it would have something to do with it, I think
<tyche> Hold on.
<MTecknology> grrr... I need to reboot to windows soon... tool I use for test taking doesn't run inside a virtual machine
<tyche> Sorry.  I just checked the manual, and it doesn't say much about it.  You may need to look at the source for the plugin, and see if it has any information.
<MTecknology> it's not the plugin
<MTecknology> launchpad will send things back in the format drupal expects
<tyche> But first you have to reach launchpad
<MTecknology> but... I need to figure out how to make a form to push info to it
<MTecknology> look at what the button does now
<tyche> Look at the source for https://login.launchpad.net/+openid
<MTecknology> I was trying
<tyche> Yep.  DEFINITELY look at that link and create a form like theirs
<MTecknology> wait - source there?
<MTecknology> I was looking at +decide
<tyche> pull up the page, and "view source"
<MTecknology> right
<MTecknology> I'm seeing css
<MTecknology> that's all the code there
<tyche> I don't know what to tell you, then
<MTecknology> hu?
<MTecknology> what were you wanting me to see?
<MTecknology> there's javascript at +decide
<MTecknology> but i can't make through it
<tyche> There's a "form action" there that posts to /+decide
<tyche> In under it is the login information
<tyche> Then the "submit" under that.
<MTecknology> HA!!!
<MTecknology> disable javascript
<MTecknology> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node?destination=node
<tyche> don't be late for your test
<tyche> :-)
<MTecknology> I've been in class since 9:30 - it's 12:05
<tyche> You're only an hour ahead of me.  It's 11:05 here
<MTecknology> well - time to take off
<MTecknology> thanks for the help
<tyche> kk
<MTecknology> thanks as well to noscript ;)
<MTecknology> ttyl
<Tumie> publising on wiki.ubuntu.com now..
<Tumie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue115/NL
<Tumie> boredandblogging: it is finished :)
<Tumie> now starting promotion
<tyche> Congratulations, Tumie!
<Tumie> tyche: thanks :)
<MTecknology> So - being able to add events on the fridge is a pretty big priviledge?
<MTecknology> privilege*
<MTecknology> Anybody know much about how the fridge works with lp?
<MTecknology> Hey, I'm trying to have my site use launchpad to log in. I only want users in the group to log in. afaik, that just means I need to create a single user account in my site and associate all their openid's to it. I have my login form at http://pastebin.com/m74176107. It seems to work except that openid login always fails. I took that form from fridge.ubuntu.com... I'm trying to set this up at http://loco.profarius.com  The page is at ht
#ubuntu-news 2008-11-05
<Tumie> omg... go to bed all of you!! :p
<Tumie> boredandblogging: you live in the United States, right??
<Tumie> i've already see, obama is the new president :)
<MTecknology> So - there's no way for me to get the same functionality that the fridge has as far as login because polling a launchpad group isn't allowed... Anybody wanna help me figure out how to just create an account for the user and force the login to go through launchpad the same way?
<MTecknology> beuno: ping
#ubuntu-news 2008-11-06
<Tumie> hey johnc4510 :)
<Tumie> why you're 24/7 online? do you don't need any sleep ? XD
<Tumie> (omg.. do you don't :P )
<tyche> He's like me.  The computer runs all the time.
<LirazSiri> hi guys, I dropped by earlier this week to try to discuss ways to contribute to the UWN team. I proof-read the last version of UWN and figured there might also be other ways I could pitch in...
<LirazSiri> Is anyone around?
<Tumie> i'm here now LiraSiri, you can get news, (in the press an dblogospere).. and if you're language isn't only english, you can translate the UWN :)
<Tumie> getting news is the most importent part of the UWN
<LirazSiri> Hi tumie, I'm just talking to tyche about that.
<LirazSiri> where do you guys put the news you find? straight into UWN?
<LirazSiri> I mean the UWN wiki...
<tyche> I usually work outside of the wiki, in a text file, then copy and paste it into the wiki.
<Tumie> maybe we can make an /Incoming page..
<LirazSiri> what are your sources for news?
<Tumie> every week make it empty, so everybody can put their news into it
<LirazSiri> that sounds like a good idea, and then maybe someone in a more editorial role can make a decision about what goes in and what stays out...
<tyche> Enough of it is segmented that we can work independently.  Links to news articles can be done in sections.  I work from a template I created, partly from the raw wiki, and partly from instructions that I got from johnc4510
<Tumie> i'm just translating the whole thing into dutch
<LirazSiri> I'm bilingual but the only other language I know is hebrew and I suspect the audience for UWN in hebrew is miniscule.
<tyche> One of the reasons that I work in a text file is that the wiki doesn't hold the edit page open for very long.  By working in a text file, I can take as long as I need, then dump it in in just a minute or two.  I also avoid conflicting with others that are working on the UWN at the same time.
<LirazSiri> tyche: that sounds like a good approach
 * Tumie is going to sleep..
 * Tumie says everybody goodbye
 * LirazSiri says goodbye to Tumie
<Tumie> it is 22:49 here, rightnow :P
<tyche> Tumie: Night.
#ubuntu-news 2008-11-09
<tyche> For anyone who might be interested, http://fridge.ubuntu.com/events is now a plain, white page with nothing on it.  Hopefully the Events Calendar will re-appear sometime next week so I can further update the recurring events.
<tyche> If not, then please "turn your dial" to the UWN, where we'll try to keep you informed of the coming week's events (WE HAVE OUR WAYS.  Hee hee)
<Tumie> tyche: ok :)
<tyche> Morning, Tumie
<Tumie> XD,, it is 16:03 here XD
<Tumie> but for you:  morning tyche :p
<tyche> It's always morning, somewhere.  In my case, I think it's my second Sunday for this week, as I was up at 2:30 MTS (9:30 UTC)
<Tumie> tyche: good evening
<johnc4510-laptop> Tumie: tyche is out right now
<johnc4510-laptop> he'll be back later
<Tumie> johnc4510-laptop: ok, :P
<johnc4510-laptop> Tumie: anything i can help with?
<Tumie> johnc4510-laptop: just wanted to say good evening.. :P
<johnc4510-laptop> ha k
<Tumie> johnc4510-laptop: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Current
<Tumie> johnc4510-laptop: it didn't go to 115, but to 114, i fixed it..
<johnc4510-laptop> thx
<Tumie> johnc4510-laptop: you forgot to change it.. :P
<johnc4510-laptop> happens
<johnc4510-laptop> there are about a 100 things to update when i release
<johnc4510-laptop> lol
<johnc4510-laptop> thx for the fix
<Tumie> make a todo list :)
<Tumie> i'm using a lot of todo lists.. i don't forgot anything :)
<johnc4510-laptop> yeah, we have one
<johnc4510-laptop> guess i just missed it
<Tumie> ok, it's oke :p
<Tumie> don't forget it this week :)
<Tumie> boredandblogging: ubuntu podcast #11.. at 1:30.. at the left side.. just above the table, i can see an animal!!! :P
<johnc4510-laptop> k
<Tumie> johnc4510-laptop: do you know some rss feeds to get news ?
<johnc4510-laptop> yeah, give me your email address and i'll send you links tomorrow
<Tumie> thomas#ubuntublog.nl
<Tumie> you know the spambot protection ? XD
<johnc4510-laptop> no
<tyche> Tumie: That's a cat.  and it wanders around the yard, and finally ends up down by boredandblogging.
<Tumie> tyche: oke :P
<tyche> Nick and Josh comment about it near the end of the podcast
<Tumie> tyche: i don't watched the whole podcast XD
<Tumie> at the moment, don't have time for it,, :P
<tyche> understood.  Just letting you know.
<Tumie> tyche: now i have time :)
<Tumie> boredandblogging: can you say something else then "yes" in the podcast ? the other guy does the presentation, and you just confirm almost everything.. add a little more discussion in the podcast :)
<popey> meow
<johnc4510-laptop> popey: lol
<Tumie> 11:20.. somebody is walking with 2 dogs in the garden, ubuntupodcast #11
<boredandblogging> lol, I'm just a yes-man
<tyche> Yes
<tyche> >SNICKER<
<boredandblogging> :-)
<johnc4510-laptop> sure
<johnc4510-laptop> lol
<tyche> Aren't we an agreeable bunch.
<boredandblogging> hmm, honestly didn't think it was that bad
<boredandblogging> maybe I should listen to it again
<tyche> Well, you do have a tendency to be walked all over by Josh
<boredandblogging> lol, yeah, that I know
<johnc4510-laptop> in boredandblogging's own words: "It's all good"
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<boredandblogging> exactly
<johnc4510-laptop> he use to tell me that a lot as he was making my work look better     thx
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<boredandblogging> :-)
<johnc4510-laptop> boredandblogging: i moved that IBM lotus article on symphony done to ION from ITB
<boredandblogging> yeah, thats fine
<johnc4510-laptop> k
<boredandblogging> johnc4510-laptop: i gotta run, but email me if you need anything
<johnc4510-laptop> k
<johnc4510-laptop> New UWN issue is out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue116
#ubuntu-news 2009-11-02
<akgraner> tyche,
<akgraner> hey
<tyche> What's up?
<akgraner> tyche, ready for you session today for open week
<akgraner> jcastro asked me to touch base with ya..:-)
<tyche> Yep.  I even found the text file.  Only took me 15 minutes to find where I put it.  Hee hee
<tyche> Well, tell JCastro not to worry.  I'm here.  And I still thing the back story of the UWN needs to be put out there for people to see.  When the presentation is over, the text will be put up on my blog, and the blog is tied to the Planet.
#ubuntu-news 2009-11-03
<totttodrummond> Entrez le texte ici.../msg nickserv identify maubro62
#ubuntu-news 2009-11-07
<JanC> hey, I posted this to ubuntu-devel already, but maybe not everybody reads that regularly, and jcastro suggested I post this here too; http://fosdem.org/2010/call-developer-rooms & http://fosdem.org/2010/distrominiconf
<JanC> (ubuntu-devel mailing list)
#ubuntu-news 2009-11-08
<johnc4510> nhandler: ping
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> nhandler: just wondering about the team meeting summaries??
<johnc4510> add it if you have time
<nhandler_> johnc4510: I'm finishing them up. Do you have any idea when you want to publish this UWN? I really dropped the ball, and am trying to get a few more teams to publish some reports before I add them to the UWN
<johnc4510> nhandler_: it won't be for several hours yet
<johnc4510> so you can have plenty of time
<johnc4510> :)
<nhandler_> johnc4510: That is great. But we will be including them in this UWN even if we don't get many reports (I don't want to delay it 2 weeks)
<johnc4510> nods
<johnc4510> big issue this wk
<nhandler_> johnc4510 and tyche: Team Reports are up
<tyche> Thanks.  I'll proof them, then johnc4510 can push the issue out.
<tyche> (We work on the UWN.  You can tell.  We have issues.  Hee hee)
<tyche> nhandler_: There appears to be a formatting problem with your titling, and I don't know for sure where the separation is.  Check Xubuntu Team, etc.
<nhandler_> tyche: The packaging and artwork reports are sub reports of the Xubuntu Team
<tyche> Let's see if I can fix it, then
<nhandler_> Although, there is a different error in ordering
<tyche> Oh?
<nhandler_> Give me a minute to fix that
<tyche> kk
<tyche> Push Packaging and Artwork titles in with a space asterisk space in front of them, and 2 spaces for the sub-sub-headings.
<tyche> You've also got two headings for the Xubuntu Team
<nhandler_> No. One is the heading, the other is the content
<johnc4510> hey guys
<nhandler_> And I don't think moving the packaging and artwork to bullets is appropriate here. They are already subheadings (count the ='s)
<tyche> Change the heading to == Xubuntu Team == then
<tyche> You're doing formatting entirely differently from what I know, and I'm not sure how to fix it.
<nhandler_> tyche: Refresh. It can't use == (that is for a heading in the UWN)
<nhandler_> I would compare this to issue 162 to see what we have done in the past
<tyche> OK, that looks a lot better.  I needed to refresh again.
<tyche> No, I'm not disputing your formatting.  Simply saying that I'm not familiar with it.
<nhandler_> I would also suggest using the ToC to see how everything lines up
<tyche> And the rest of it looks right, now, too.
<tyche> Thanks
<johnc4510> nhandler_: you done now??
<johnc4510> :)
<nhandler_> johnc4510: Yeah
<johnc4510> cool...thx for the help :)
 * johnc4510 high fives nhandler_ 
<nhandler_> :)
 * tyche gives nhandler_ an "Atta Boy"
<johnc4510> i'll have it out in about 45 mins. after last proofing and spell check then
<johnc4510> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue167
#ubuntu-news 2010-11-08
<highvoltage> Pendulum: so, as I explained it in the newsletter so far, Issue 215 will contain 2 weeks worth of news, and then later in the week we'll release a supplemental that won't contain the usual stats and meeting times with just the stories and news items to bring us back up to date
<highvoltage> does that sound reasonable?
<Pendulum> highvoltage: looks good. are you in the wiki?
<highvoltage> Pendulum: I was
<highvoltage> Pendulum: I've been in and out adding links, almost ready to start on summaries, but I'll be taking a few minutes break now.
<highvoltage> Pendulum: if you're not feeling too well, I should be able to finish it up by myself, although it will just take a bit longer since I'll have to figure more out
<highvoltage> Pendulum: do you perhaps know where the stats and package updates come from?
<Pendulum> highvoltage: I'm going to stick something in from Jono's blog about Unity shipping in 11.04
<Pendulum> highvoltage: no, I don't. but if he comes back I think nhandler knows
<Pendulum> and I think we can pull the thing about UDS-N Call for Participation ;-)
 * highvoltage discovers https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Contacts
<highvoltage> cjohnston: could you perhaps update the stats to include the additional week's worth of stats?
<Pendulum> highvoltage: I think the stats may not be possible because I don't know if they're stored for past weeks
<highvoltage> Pendulum: ah
<highvoltage> security updates should be possible though
<Pendulum> highvoltage: eep. I think we may have just cross-edited
<Pendulum> because I went to preview and it said someone else had saved while I was editing
<highvoltage> Pendulum: eek, sorry, it didn't warn me so I thought you were out
<Pendulum> highvoltage: what did you change? can you stick it in the etherpad and I'll make sure it goes in?
<Pendulum> or PM me here or something?
<highvoltage> Pendulum: I can just re-add, feel free to save
<highvoltage> I just replace the OMG unity entry eith the OMG banshee entry, since that jono post covers unity already
<Pendulum> ah, cool
<Pendulum> I've also moved OMG's thing about Mark's Q&A to ITB because it wasn't really a GCN thing
<Pendulum> okay, I'm saving. I think we've got GCN done now and now it's just doing summaries
<Pendulum> once you've got the links fixed, why don't we split up the summaries and we can each knock some out
<highvoltage> Pendulum: sounds good!
<Pendulum> highvoltage: let me know which ones you want to take. I'll probably be able to be around for another hour
<highvoltage> Pendulum: ok, I'm fine with you picking what you want, and then I'll just pick up from that, I'll be around for another 3 hours or so
<Pendulum> k
<Pendulum> highvoltage: I'll grab ITB and whatever else I can get done in the hour from the links already in there
<highvoltage> Pendulum: sounds good
<highvoltage> Pendulum: seems like we got all the important news covered for the period, at least
<Pendulum> there aren't that many things needing summaries, actually, so shouldn't be bad
<Pendulum> highvoltage: I'm dropping in ITB now
<highvoltage> cool.
<Pendulum> highvoltage: if you can get the loco & launchpad news summaries done, then I think we're done
<Pendulum> ?
<highvoltage> Pendulum: ok, will do.
<highvoltage> we'll review tomorrow before publishing?
<Pendulum> yes. definitely :)
<highvoltage> great, nhandler and some others will probably also be around who can make sure everything is ok
<highvoltage> Pendulum: I'm going to give my eyes a few minutes break from my computer screen, so I guess you'll be gone by the time I'm back
<highvoltage> goodnight!
<Pendulum> highvoltage: good night!
<nhandler> highvoltage: Yeah, feel free to poke me for stuff to get reviewed.
<highvoltage> nhandler: could I get ubuntu-news.org access? or is it too soon?
<nhandler> highvoltage: See my PM. Feel free to ask questions if you aren't sure how certain things work on the new fridge. I'm still working on drafting up documentation for a lot of things
<highvoltage> nhandler: will do, thanks!
 * highvoltage calls it a night
<highvoltage> goodnight everyone!
<nhandler> Night highvoltage
<alourie> good day
<highvoltage> good day alourie
<nigelb> morning highvoltage
<highvoltage> heya nigelb
<akgraner> hey all
<akgraner> highvoltage, thank you for taking the reins and running with issues 215 and 216
<akgraner> highvoltage, I have some houses to look at this morning but if you ping me I'll publish it when you say it is ready
<akgraner> nigelb, hey!
<nigelb> akgraner: hey
<nigelb> akgraner: I'm stuck without a laptop :(
<akgraner> no worries just wanted to say hi
<akgraner> and if you could just touch base with highvoltage and y'all just ping me and I'll publish to all the places it needs to go with an editors note of thanks to everyone
<akgraner> I <3 the news team!!!
<akgraner> I can't say thanks enough to everyone and as soon as I get a place to live should be back on schedule ... we can start training after Wednesday for an hour a day til everyone knows and feels comfortable with the publishing process
<akgraner> cody-somerville, hey!!!
<cody-somerville> akgraner, Hello! :)
<akgraner> cody-somerville, I am still laughing and smiling about you and that darn cowbell
<akgraner> :-)
 * cody-somerville grins.
<cody-somerville> Amanda was quite the instigator that evening.
<akgraner> that she was
<akgraner> I can't tell you how many times I have needed to smile throughout the days since returning from UDS and you are one of those people who bring those smiles - just wanted to say thanks!  and also ask for a favor
<akgraner> cody-somerville, you are still a moderator to the mailing lists I might need you to ok the newsletters if I am not going to be online - can I ping you if necessary
<highvoltage> akgraner: still around?
<akgraner> yep
<akgraner> highvoltage, thank you!!!!!
<akgraner> highvoltage, thank you!!!!!
<highvoltage> akgraner: pleasure :)
<akgraner> highvoltage, if it is easier I was going to suggested
<highvoltage> akgraner: I've already made the article draft on ubuntu-news.org, when it's ready I'll give you a ping for review, etc. but there shouldn't be much left to do
<akgraner> just do Issues 217 which would be the right issue for this week
<akgraner> combine all the good stuff from the last 3 weeks
<akgraner> and I can just note that 215 and 216 weren't published
<akgraner> and that will put everything back on track
<akgraner> but you have the reins and I am so thankful you are doing that
<akgraner> highvoltage, is the article just to let people know what is going on?
<highvoltage> akgraner: I guess that could work, it would probably delay us a bit, but at least we'll be 100% up to date today then. if pendulum is ok with that then I'd be too.
<highvoltage> akgraner: nope, this: http://ubuntu-news.org/?p=2941&preview=true
<akgraner> ok you all decide and I'll help you all this afternoon any way I can to get it all out
<akgraner> ahh cook
<akgraner> cool
<akgraner> highvoltage, awesome
<akgraner> remember to take out the work in prgress before you tell people to go there :-)
<highvoltage> akgraner: heh, yes!
<akgraner> also do are you familiar with how it needs to go to the mailing list I can go over that right quick with you if you need me too
<akgraner> or if you tell me you sent that notification out I can just whip it up right quick for you and show everyone later today?
<highvoltage> akgraner: ok, I didn't think that it needs more than a bit of slight format changes and sending it off, but if there's anything special, please tell me!
<akgraner> so you have to take out all the ## comments
<akgraner> copy the raw text into a text editor
<akgraner> and the find and replace all the `` marks
<akgraner> take out the images
<highvoltage> ok, great. I have that filed in my head under 'reformatting' :)
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> Except where otherwise noted, content on this site is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 License
<akgraner> this line will need to be change to
<akgraner> Except where otherwise noted, content in this issue is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 License
<akgraner> basically change on this site to in this issue
<highvoltage> noted
<highvoltage> I probably would've missed that part
<akgraner> then copy all that to the email to ubuntu-news
<akgraner> that is the only place the whole newsletter is sent
<highvoltage> akgraner: could you white-list me to that list? I see you're an admin
<akgraner> everything is held in moderation
<akgraner> regardless of who sends it
<akgraner> because it will be to big
<highvoltage> akgraner: so it gets posted to the wiki, sent in whole (minus comments and stuff) to the ubuntu-news list, and gets announced on the ubuntu-news site. Is there anywhere else it needs to go?
<akgraner> yep
<akgraner> forums but there is a script
<akgraner> look at the checklist wiki
<highvoltage> ok
<akgraner> one sec and I'll get you the link
<akgraner> everything should be listed there with a how to
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> I was just trying to help as I feel guilty for not being much help the last few weeks
<akgraner>  but you all have it and anything not done can be done later - you all rock and are doing awesome
<akgraner> I should just be quiet :-)
<highvoltage> you have nothing to feel guilty about! no one's holding anything against you
<akgraner> thanks!
<akgraner> highvoltage, tell ya what let me run to my appointment go ahead an publish it to the wiki and to the ubuntu-news
<highvoltage> it would be nice to have some back-up plans for when our editor needs to be away for a while (hopefully next time for better reasons, holidays etc :)) so that we have a bit more contingency
<akgraner> and when I get back I'll walk you through the rest of it :-) and admin you once you know all the steps :-)
<akgraner> highvoltage, yep which is why I wanted to start training everyone
<akgraner> totally agree which is why I made the check list and stuff
<highvoltage> akgraner: ok, I guess we'll combine it to 217 though. there's just some stats and stuff that will also need updating, etc.
<akgraner> I'll email Liraz and he'll get them to you
<akgraner> he has them ready
<highvoltage> akgraner: but I think we'll be ok, take the day easy and don't worry about it, we'll take care of it and everything should be ok when you're back!
<highvoltage> akgraner: awesome, thanks!
<akgraner> will you be around in a couple hours
<akgraner> I should be back online them
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> THANK YOU!!! THANK YOU!! THANK YOU!!!
<akgraner> you all rock - bbiab!  ROCK ON Y'ALL :-)  did I mention I <3 the news team
<highvoltage> akgraner: yep, I have a meeting starting in around 5 minutes, but I'll be around most of the day
<akgraner> awesome!  let anyone else on the team know I'll go over the publishing steps this afternoon incase they want to sit in and let me get you that link rigth quick
<akgraner> highvoltage, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies and each step should have a link to the howto
<akgraner> and if it doesn't make sense please let me know so we can update it all
<highvoltage> akgraner: ok, will do. I have to be off now but talk again later!
<akgraner> laters
<highvoltage> where for art though Pendulum!
<highvoltage> Pendulum!
<Pendulum> highvoltage: yes?
<highvoltage> good morning!
<Pendulum> heh. it's already been a long morning in my world :)
<highvoltage> Pendulum: akgraner suggested that we add the last week too and make it Issue 217, skipping 215 and 216
<Pendulum> not sure about good
<Pendulum> okay
<Pendulum> ooh. you heard from akgraner ?
<highvoltage> Pendulum: I wanted to talk to you about it first but got a little impatient and went ahead and did it, hope that's ok
<Pendulum> sounds good to me :)
<Pendulum> is there anything you need me to do other than proofread?
<highvoltage> Pendulum: yep, she sounds in good spirit and is house-hunting today, she'll pop in a bit later, we should be ok releaseing today
<highvoltage> Pendulum: I think I have most of it in there, just adding two podcasts from the last week
<highvoltage> Pendulum: would be nice if you could check if I missed some important content, I'll give it a round of polishing next, it would be great if you could proof-read after that
<highvoltage> Pendulum: if we both think it's fine, then it should probably be little work for akgraner to give it a final read-over if she's around. otherwise nhandler could also help us there
<Pendulum> :)
<highvoltage> Pendulum: do you happen to know where I can get hold of Liraz or the stats?
<Pendulum> no idea unless cjohnston knows
<highvoltage> we basically just have the stats and meetings parts left
<highvoltage> anyone able to look at the meetings part?
<Pendulum> which meetings are we putting in?
<highvoltage> it's under this section: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue217#Upcoming Meetings and Events
<highvoltage> it's basically meetings that are registered on the fridge google calendar
<Pendulum> right
<highvoltage> ah and there's a section above it with meeting notes that will also need some expantion into the last 2 weeks
<Pendulum> I can do the meetings this week if you can add the new meeting notes from the meetings that have already happened?
<highvoltage> ok, sounds good
<Pendulum> it good news, I doubt there was anything really during UDS
<highvoltage> yeah :)
<highvoltage> could you perhaps also check that I added the right parts to the right sections?
<Pendulum> I will once I've got this bit done
<highvoltage> thanks, I'm bad with that :)
 * highvoltage goes in and out of the wiki quickly
<highvoltage> ah, I missed the section on Ask Ubuntu Top 5
<highvoltage> Pendulum: I'll just be in and out again
<Pendulum> highvoltage: no worries. i'm going to dump my stuff into a text doc before sticking it into the wiki anyway
<highvoltage> ok, I'm going to lunch in a few minutes, hopefully we can get the stats from Liraz after that
<Pendulum> k
<Pendulum> i'll try to get the meetings in before you're back from lunch
<Pendulum> (i'm just checking that I have them formatted correctly now)
<cjohnston> Pendulum: highvoltage  Bug/Translations are updated
<highvoltage> cjohnston: yay!
<cjohnston> :-)
<Pendulum> i'm finishing up formatting on the stuff from the calendar
<highvoltage> cjohnston: do you know who usually does the security updates section or whether it's current?
<cjohnston> liraz
<highvoltage> cjohnston, Pendulum, nhandler, nigelb: there's probably some rough edges still, but if any of you can give some proof-reading/feedback so long that would be great!
<cjohnston> highvoltage: here are the scripts for security.. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~uwn/uwn/scripts/files/head:/security-and-updates/
<cjohnston> dont know if they are working.... they broke when the website changed.. dont know if they are fixed
 * cjohnston is out.. bbl
<Pendulum> highvoltage: are you in the wiki?
<Pendulum> I want to dump the meetings in
<highvoltage> Pendulum: nope
<highvoltage> cjohnston: seems like it's working- thanks!
<highvoltage> cjohnston: or maybe not, seems like they only go up to June :/
<Pendulum> okay, as soon as it's done saving, the upcoming meetings are in
<Pendulum> okay, done saving. i'm out of the wiki
<highvoltage> yay, it's coming together!
<highvoltage> now just to make sure everything is where it needs to be :)
<highvoltage> anyone up for proofreading?
<Pendulum> highvoltage: I can proofread now
<highvoltage> yay
<highvoltage> feel free to chop and change liberally :)
<Pendulum> highvoltage: I just fixed the one thing I saw
<Pendulum> we are still missing meeting reports from last week. did they just not exist?
<highvoltage> Pendulum: yep, I checked on the wiki and there were some, but they didn't file any notes
<highvoltage> Pendulum: finished proofreading?
<Pendulum> yes
<highvoltage> the howto says that 2 people have to proofread
<highvoltage> nhandler: are you available for proofreading?
<highvoltage> cjohnston, cody-somerville, johnc4510, mdke, evilnhandler, pleia2, sladen: or any of you :)
<pleia2> busy at work, sorry :(
 * cody-somerville is in DMB meeting.
 * highvoltage starts the conversion for the mail format one so long then
 * sladen looks around
<highvoltage> sladen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue217
<sladen> highvoltage: just proof it?
<highvoltage> sladen: yep
<highvoltage> sladen: oops, I saw the warning that you're editing too late, you can overwrite my version if it prompts you
<sladen> highvoltage: okay, shall I save it and re-open it?
<sladen> what are  RFEs ?
<highvoltage> sladen: nafc.
<highvoltage> sladen: yes, I think it's a good idea to save so long
<sladen> spreadubuntu.com or spreadubuntu.org ?
 * highvoltage asks in -marketing for the canonical name
<highvoltage> sladen: ok, so it should be spreadubuntu.com according to the wiki page
<sladen> highvoltage: ...which redirects to the .org (meh)
<highvoltage> heh
<highvoltage> sladen: I guess they don't care too much about it then
<sladen> highvoltage: okay, I'm done:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue217?action=diff&rev2=46&rev1=42
<highvoltage> sladen: thanks a lot!
 * highvoltage removes extra wiki formatting for mail edition
<highvoltage> cody-somerville: hey, are you there?
<cody-somerville> highvoltage, Yup.
<highvoltage> cody-somerville: I sent it to the ubuntu-news list, you're marked as a list admin, could you look at it and approve?
<cody-somerville> Sure.
<highvoltage> thanks
<cody-somerville> highvoltage, Says there is no pending requests.
<highvoltage> "The message that you have sent to the ubuntu-news mailing list has
<highvoltage> been rejected."
<highvoltage> it went straight to reject :-(
<cody-somerville> highvoltage, what e-mail did you send it from?
<highvoltage> cody-somerville: jonathan@ubuntu.com
<cody-somerville> it appears that ubuntu-news is setup to reject messages from moderated members.
<cody-somerville> (which is everyone)
<highvoltage> cody-somerville: heh. let me know when I should re-send :)
<cody-somerville> highvoltage, please retry sending now
<highvoltage> cody-somerville: sent
<cody-somerville> highvoltage, accepted
<highvoltage> cody-somerville: yay, thanks!
<highvoltage> So...
<highvoltage> Ubuntu Weekly News #217 is released! http://ubuntu-news.org/2010/11/08/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-217/
<highvoltage> Thanks to everybody who made it happen, I think Amber will be pleased!
<Pendulum> \o/
<pleia2> good job everyone :)
<sladen> highvoltage: for future reference, windows-1252 email encoding != UTF-8 :)
<sladen> highvoltage: but I don't want to detract from your achievement
<highvoltage> sladen: windows-1252!?!?!?!!?
<highvoltage> if it wasn't against the CoC I'd kick Thunderbird in the face right now!
<sladen> Thunderbirds Are No Go!
<highvoltage> weird, I don't even have that set anywhere
<sladen> Content-Type: text/plain; charset="windows-1252"
<sladen> highvoltage: default attachment type? ---if it's the case, it's something we might want to fix distribution-wide
<highvoltage> sladen: where do you see that?
<sladen> highvoltage: in the email headers
<highvoltage> hmm, the only way to set it to utf-8 by default seems to be by deleting all other encodings from the encodings menu
<highvoltage> sladen: I'll try with a clean thunderbird later and check whether it's a common problem
<highvoltage> #218 is ready for editing, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue218, etherpad: http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN
<highvoltage> rest at the usual places :)
<nhandler> highvoltage: Thanks for taking care of that (even though I think it was published a bit early)
<nhandler> cody-somerville: Did you change the settings on the ML?
<highvoltage> nhandler: early time-wise or early prematurely?
<nhandler> highvoltage: Time-wise
<highvoltage> nhandler: ok, I didn't realise there was a specific time, I should've actually checked when previous issues were released
<Pendulum> highvoltage: I think it was about the time it normally comes out
<Pendulum> highvoltage: the plan is to theoretically try to get it out by 3PM EST
<Pendulum> and you got it out just beofre 4PM EST
<Pendulum> so pretty much right on time :)
<nhandler> Pendulum: I thought it was later than that (or at least it usually ended up later)
<Pendulum> it's just that it's usually out late
<nhandler> :)
<sladen> does 15h/16h EST correspond to some easy to remember UTC time?
<Pendulum> 20h UTC
<nhandler> sladen: It is UTC-5 now (just changed the other day)
<Pendulum> not sure if there's a specific reason for that
<sladen> but it's nothing magic such as "by midnight UTC"
<Pendulum> nope. not as far as I know
<cjohnston> congrats highvoltage
<cody-somerville> nhandler, Yea.
<nhandler> cody-somerville: Mind reverting them? The restrictive nature was intentional. I'd like to at least run it by akgraner before opening it up a bit more
<cody-somerville> nhandler, Its still just as restrictive. The setup as it was would prevent anyone from submitting the UWN except akgraner.
<nhandler> cody-somerville: Did you just whitelist highvoltage ?
<cody-somerville> nhandler, No. I changed the setting so that members who are moderated have their messages held instead of rejected.
<nhandler> cody-somerville: We went with rejected because only UWN should be getting sent to the list (and at the time, amber was the only one sending it out). We also had it set so a nice explanation got sent when a message was rejected explaining how they probably didn't want to send to that list.
<nhandler> What we should probably do is add a few more people to the list of people who can send out UWN
<cody-somerville> This is the message that gets sent: The message that you have sent to the ubuntu-news mailing list has been rejected. If you feel that this is a mistake, feel free to contact the mailing list administrators (listed on https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-news) or inquire in #ubuntu-news on irc.freenode.net or on the ubuntu-news-team mailing list (https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-news-team)
<nhandler> Yep
#ubuntu-news 2010-11-09
<akgraner> hey all! Issue 217 looks great!
<akgraner> Thank you!
<akgraner> Sorry it ended up being a longer day than I planned working on things for the new house
<Pendulum> akgraner: no worries! mostly thank highvoltage he did all the organising really
<akgraner> Great!
<akgraner> highvoltage, did the howto work for ya?
<highvoltage> akgraner: yep!
<akgraner> the reason  ubuntu-news is moderated even for my emails is b/c the ONLY thing that goes out on that list is UWN
<highvoltage> akgraner: I'm not sure if I did everything 100% perfect, but I guess under the circumstances you can forgive a small mistake here and there :)
<akgraner> highvoltage, there is nothing in this world that is perfect so no forgiveness is needed - you rock
<highvoltage> :D
<akgraner> thank you all sooooooooooooo soooooooo much
<Pendulum> highvoltage: you kicked ass for getting it all organised
<akgraner> I need to go pick up my daughter she just is on her way back from a trip to DC - but I wanted to say thanks....
<highvoltage> thank you, Pendulum!
<Pendulum> akgraner: band trip?
<akgraner> highvoltage, so the howto was ok then?
<akgraner> highvoltage, did it get posted to the forums and the notices get sent to the other channels and mailing lists? I think you should have the honors of sending it if it hasn't...
<nhandler> akgraner: Doesn't look like the notice went to the other channels, and I don't recall seeing a million emails (although I haven't confirmed)
<akgraner> nhandler, ahhh ok
<akgraner> I just wanted to check  -  I feel so lost atm and you all rock on getting it all out - I can't say Thanks enough!!!
<nhandler> akgraner: Did you get a chance to glance at that google doc I shared with you (no rush if you haven't)
<akgraner> yep started reading it
<akgraner> looking good
<akgraner> I need to send and email to Charlie and find out where all that is at now
<nhandler> It also looks like nick listed to my email and is looking at a captcha for the submission box (and hopefully also how to set us up to get notifications about posts that are submitted through it)
<akgraner> oh cool
<akgraner> thank you for working on that with him
<akgraner> it's going to take me a few days to get back in the swing of things and find my footing now that I am back on the computer
<akgraner> :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: We can handle things here. Worry about getting the things that actually matter in order first ;)
<akgraner> I know the howto needs some cleanup and I would still like to try the "includes" idea but you are correct about first things first
<akgraner> however good news we picked out the house and they will start work tomorrow
<akgraner> woo hoo!!!
<nhandler> akgraner: Awesome! Still in the same general area of CA ?
<akgraner> you mean NC :-)
<akgraner> yep we are moving the house 20 feet from where the old one was and adding about 18 feet onto the basement area
<akgraner> pleia2, is in CA  - I would love to move to CA though
<akgraner> Pete's grandparents lived in Carlsbad and I would move there if my family wouldn't be so far away
<nhandler> akgraner: Bleh, sorry. I was just reading some scrollback in -us about her. But that is probably a sign I should head to bed
<akgraner> nods
<nhandler> Night akgraner. And congrats on the house
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> night
<akgraner> I need to find my pillow too
<akgraner> laters - highvoltage et al - Thanks Again!!!
<nigelb> highvoltage: awesomeness
<alourie> hello
<alourie> was 217 released?
<nigelb> yeah
<nigelb> highvoltage ftw :)
<alourie> nigelb: oh, great :-)
<alourie> is it ok to do a small editorial there?
<alourie> highvoltage: thanks!
<nigelb> that, I don't know, probably ask him :)
<alourie> highvoltage: can I ?
<highvoltage> alourie: hey. editorial?
<alourie> highvoltage: hey, sorry for the delay. I just wanted to replace in the list of people who worked on it the "Your Name Here" to "Alex Lourie"
<highvoltage> alourie: whoops, that "Your Name Here" is indeed not supposed to be there. Sorry for leaving you out, I'll edit now...
<highvoltage> alourie: I didn't see your name in the changelog, I guess it was with the entries that got imported with etherpad or elsewhere then?
<alourie> yes
<alourie> highvoltage: it was 215 then though :-)
<alourie> but anyway
<alourie> highvoltage: thanks for fixing it
<donsmouse> hello everyone:)
<akgraner> hey all
<akgraner> alourie, it's ok for you to add your name to the wiki
<akgraner> it's not a set list
<akgraner> we encourage people to add their names as they work on the issue
<akgraner> I try to double check before it's published as a courtesy but if you work on it then please add your name (this applies to everyone) :-D
<highvoltage> I double-checked but I guess since the changes came from etherpad (or somewhere else) I didn't see it in the wiki changelogs
<Pendulum> :)
<akgraner> highvoltage, no worries
<akgraner> I tend to "mother" things and well I need to stop :-)
<highvoltage> perhaps you should let someone else do one issue every month?
<highvoltage> at least more people will be available in an emergency and you also get to do less work for one week a month
<highvoltage> (just random suggestion, use it / don't us it)
<akgraner> highvoltage, that was going to be my next suggestion
<akgraner> I'll email everyone next week and add stuff to the wiki - I was thinking of a publishing editors group
<akgraner> contributing editors
<akgraner> associates etc
<akgraner> and we'll set it up with a progression of sorts
<akgraner> again just thinking out loud
<akgraner> we'll figure it out :-)
<holstein> akgraner: hey, great news about the new pad :)
<akgraner> yeah - I am happy
<akgraner> you'll have to come visit once it is completed
<holstein> im in
<nhandler> akgraner: Be careful with that. We don't want to add too many levels (I sort of like having everyone as 'editor' with just different areas of specialty and different tasks)
<cody-somerville> +1 nhandler
#ubuntu-news 2010-11-10
<akgraner> nhandler, it's not about levels set in stone it's about removing the confusion and show a progression of skills so no one is overwhelmed by the responsibilities or areas as well as build contribution that eventually corresponds to "real world" positions
<akgraner> this way if someone says - I was a contributing editor it means something to other professional organizations
<akgraner> I think people should get some type of professional development with volunteering so you get more out of it in the long run
<akgraner> It's a way to add to the motivational paycheck b/c sometimes working with UWN requires long hours and frustration
<akgraner> it will also give descriptions and realistic expectations to anyone wanting to take on those responsibilities - something that has bugged me for a while now is that there is no progression and no "hit by a bus" plan - which is one of the things I had hoped we could work on this cycle
<akgraner> so that no matter what someone/anyone could read the SOP wiki for UWN and put it together
<akgraner> I am just thinking out loud - we can work on the game plan and goals at the December meeting
<akgraner> :-D
<nhandler> akgraner: I agree that having a "hit by a bus" plan is nice. But as you saw yesterday, when stuff like that happens, other editors pick up the slack and simply go through the checklist. The "rank card" doesn't really matter if we feel that all editors are qualified (which they should be) and dependable to review/do stuff. As for the responsibilities, we got some of the tasks/duties documented last cycle iirc.
<akgraner> it's not about rank
<akgraner> it's about giving people progressions and something to work on or toward so people don't get bored - imagine working for a company/organization doing the same job for years with no documented next step.
<highvoltage> it seems like you're both agreeing :)
<akgraner> highvoltage, we aren't arguing just getting all the angles covered
<akgraner> on the development side of things there is this progression of sorts - but those of us who aren't developers don't have that opportunity to point to where people understand without question the role we were/are volunteering in
<Pendulum> also, I can say from the POV of someone who has worked in publishing, if your open source work is something that's helping you with your resume then there's a difference between "editor" and "contriburing editor" on a resume
<highvoltage> I've never even had a resume :/
<akgraner> I want anyone who wants to help with the news team to be able to - and others who want to be responsible for things for 6+ months to be able to use that experience, and those skills be verifiable if someone wanted to use it as a reference
<highvoltage> (been lucky to sneek into my last bunch of jobs without one)
<highvoltage> with my last interview they said "could you walk us through your resume?" then I said "but I don't have one!" and then they said, "oh, we have it right here!" and gave it to me. then I said "oh! that's a printed copy of my linkedin profile! complete with linked in logos and everything!"
<highvoltage> I guess I should make one at some point
<nhandler> akgraner: In terms of getting bored, I think we should look at it as either moving horizontally or expanding the duties. i.e. if someone gets bored simply doing the Launchpad news, they can move to a different section or work on multiple sections, or they can move to proof reading, or move to some other task. I agree that this sort of stuff is useful for resumes, but adding titles for that purpose alone is a bit silly. ...
<nhandler> ... The actual work performed is what matters much more than the title
<akgraner> but if you can't make a potential employer understand what you have been doing without taking up an hour of their time then it's not a good thing
<nhandler> akgraner: And the idea of the 'progression' in development is actually less and less true since archive reorganizaiton.
<akgraner> nhandler, you can point to code
<akgraner> you can show your code
<highvoltage> having an honest good recommendation, like having an endorsement from akgraner saying "highvoltage is a really good workhorse and does a reliable job every time" is imho much better than a phoney title like "Executive Editor Review Specialist" or whatever
<nhandler> akgraner: And editors can point to UWN issues saying "I wrote the foo section" or "I proofread issues x, y, and z"
<Pendulum> highvoltage: you have to get to the point where they want the recommendation first
<nhandler> highvoltage: Unless of course your title is SABDFL ;)
<akgraner> you can show your patches what works etc - but for those of us who aren't developers we don't write code - there is a responsibility to give something back to those who support those projects etc
<highvoltage> Pendulum: ah. you can't include that in a resume?
<Pendulum> highvoltage: nope. they just want people they can contact if they want references
<Pendulum> highvoltage: a resume is essentially a list of titles
<highvoltage> Pendulum: ah, bummer.
<Pendulum> and i've never had my references checked
<Pendulum> in about 10 years of applying for jobs
<akgraner> nhandler, no they can't there isn't always a record of who wrote what b/c the person who wrote it doesn't always add it to the wiki and who is going to look through all the diffs to verify it
<akgraner> anywho it was just a discussion
<nhandler> I guess I agree with a lot of the ideas you are presenting, I just don't necessarily agree with some of the motives
<akgraner> nhandler, what motives are wrong
<akgraner> to some how find a way to make sure the benefit Ubuntu gets from their contributions is matched by what they get back in return?
<highvoltage> I guess some people just don't care much about return?
<nhandler> akgraner: They deserve recognition, which is why we mention all the contributors of every issue. I would much rather include a little note at the bottom stating what everyone did for the issue than add titles whose only purpose is making it look nice on a resume. Even in the development world, you will find the majority of people simply list themselves as an 'Ubuntu Developer'. Being an 'Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Editor' ...
<nhandler> ... should be enough. If the potential employer is just looking for titles/experience they will take note and move on. If they actually are interested and want to know more, they can look it up or ask (same as what they would do for dev work)
<highvoltage> I certainly don't expect anything when I contribute to Ubuntu, that would just make it too complicated and daunting.
<highvoltage> (at least, for me personally)
<akgraner> if all you are worried about is the title you are missing my point behind it - it seems like you stopped listening once you saw suggested titles - sigh
<nhandler> I thought I commented on the other part earlier
<akgraner> you keep coming back to titles
<nhandler> You brought them up ;) I just responded
<akgraner> as I said I was thinking out loud  - it wasn't anything set in stone
<akgraner> oh dear god
<nhandler> akgraner: Yep. So am I. I'm not criticizing you or the plan, just throwing out my thoughts
<nhandler> Like I said, I agree with the general ideas
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> I think I need to step away from the conversation for a little while as I am sensitive to this for a ton of reasons...
<nhandler> akgraner: What doc on the fridge todo list would you say should get written up next (from the ones I claimed) ?
<nhandler> akgraner: That is fine (I've had to do that a few times this week). Like you said, this is just ideas being tossed out. We can sort them out and polish them up later
<akgraner> nhandler, I'll get back to you on that one - thanks! :-)
<nhandler> :)
<nhandler> And any word from Charlie?
<akgraner> before I find my pillow - I don't want anyone to think that I don't appreciate any contribution on any level whether it is one time of years at a time - I do... You all rock and anyone who helps is awesome - just looking at various options to make it even better :-)
<akgraner> or years not of years
<nhandler> +1 akgraner
<akgraner> I think they have the code reviewed and they have a few questions - just need to work on that - added it to my todo list for in the morning :-)
 * nhandler hugs akgraner 
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks! We'll catch up tomorrow...
<nhandler> Night akgraner
<alourie> hello folks
<nhandler> akgraner: Got the email and saw the edits. Thanks :)
<akgraner> nhandler, you're welcome - thanks again for putting that together
<highvoltage> nhandler: should Charlie's mail about the Xubuntu community meeting be an article for ubuntu-news.org?
<nhandler> highvoltage: I don't tend to post meeting stuff like that. Otherwise, the meeting reminders would fill the fridge imo
<highvoltage> nhandler: ok. so ubuntu-news.org doesn't completely replace the fridge?
<zkriesse> hey nhandler what's the code to redirect a page to another page on the wiki?
<nhandler> highvoltage: It did. We never really posted meeting reminders/announcements like that (i.e. notice that none of the notices about the IRC Meetings ever get posted)
<nhandler> zkriesse: #REDIRECT NEW/Page
<highvoltage> nhandler: hmm, I think that's kind of dumb but I'm on the run so can't talk about it right now :)
<nhandler> highvoltage: Basically, my feelings were that if we start posting meeting announcements/reminders they will fill up the fridge (just look at the calendar and see how many meetings we have each day). That is one reason we made the fridge calendar
<highvoltage> nhandler: I certainly don't think we should post all meetings, but significant meetings that the community should know about? sure!
<nhandler> highvoltage: And what is a "significant meeting the community should now about"? Would that be all CC meetings? All membership board meetings?
<nhandler> We already link to the team pages for most of those teams as well as have the fridge calendar
<highvoltage> there's also a difference between having the same "Xubuntu Meeting" with no metadate every week in UWN, and having a post that says "Hey, we're having a meeting where we're going to plan out pretty much all we discussed at UDS and plan our next 6 months worth of work!"
<nhandler> highvoltage: You can go ahead and post it if you want to. I just don't think there is much point and like having a clear policy (and dislike execeptions)
<highvoltage> nhandler: ok, I'd rather bring it up at the next meeting than do something if it's specifically against policy.
<nhandler> highvoltage: There really isn't a "policy". Just sort of a precedent
<highvoltage> nhandler: perhaps the ubuntu-news site isn't the best place for that, but it would be nice to have a good place to make community announcements
<nhandler> highvoltage: That is what the MLs are for ;) People interested in Xubuntu subscribe to the ML and get the relevant announcements.
#ubuntu-news 2010-11-11
<akgraner> highvoltage, nhandler - the better solution is to have someone (I haven't looked yet) Just write a story on Xubuntu and say btw if you are interesting in joining in on the planning then join us at this meeting
<akgraner> Talk about what Xubuntu is, how it is related to Ubuntu, how to get involved and what are some of the key points/goals coming out of uds, how people can get involved and send the invitation to the community - not just a "meeting announcement"
<akgraner> that would be awesome for the Fridge
<akgraner> Fridge=ubuntu-news.org
<akgraner> nhandler, highvoltage  - if I was rude yesterday not my intent - lets work on the agenda for the next meeting and hash someone this out via the mailing list prior to the meeting - I'll update agenda and send a note to the list in the morning and get this ball rolling
<nhandler> akgraner: Yep. An actual story would be fine for a one-off type thing. But we shouldn't do that for every Xubuntu meeting ;)
<akgraner> agree - just showing the subtle difference in how to get the same message out
<akgraner> but in an informational way that benefits the greater audience
<akgraner> nhandler, has anyone added the bug day for tomorrow to the Fridge yet (sorry I haven't looked)
<akgraner> nhandler, nm the page finally loaded :-) the answer is no :-)
<highvoltage> akgraner: ah, I can't even remember anything yesterday that could come across as you being rude,
<highvoltage> nhandler: I didn't suggest we do it for every meeting ;)
<alourie> good mornign
<akgraner> alourie, good morning!
<alourie> akgraner: hi Amber!
<alourie> how are you? How's your house?
<akgraner> about to be torn the rest of the way down so we can start rebuilding
<akgraner> progress is being made daily
<alourie> akgraner: oh good
<akgraner> nods :-)
<alourie> akgraner: I really hope it'll be done as soon as possible
<akgraner> alourie, thank you, me too
<alourie> akgraner: we all support you here :-)
<akgraner> you all rock
<alourie> you rock
<akgraner> we missed adding bug day to ubuntu-news.org - but IT world picked it up - woo hoo - http://www.itworld.com/open-source/127268/help-improve-ubuntu-bug-day-tomorrow?source=itw_rss
<akgraner> awesome - Joe barker is going to cover the translation and loco team interviews this cycle - woo hoo!
<akgraner> he will be mentoring a couple folks who are new to the community and contributing as well..
<dpm> cool
<akgraner> dpm you are everywhere - didn't see you in here :-P
<dpm> heya :-)
<Pendulum> akgraner: he's stealth like that
<akgraner> nods
#ubuntu-news 2010-11-13
<akgraner_> How is everyone?
<akgraner_> I am getting back into the grove of life - There are a lot of great stories this week - everyone got their sections covered?
#ubuntu-news 2010-11-14
<alourie> good morning
<highvoltage> so...
<highvoltage> newsletter? :)
<akgraner> I haven't seen any wiki changes so just checking to see what sections still need some hands on them
<nhandler> akgraner, highvoltage: We'll be having the Team Reports in this issue (I meant to have them included last week, but different issues prevented that)
<akgraner> nhandler, yep I left that section in 218
<akgraner> thanks for handling that
<akgraner> I'll email lizar and make sure he knows where we are at for stats etc
#ubuntu-news 2011-11-07
<akgraner> I'll work on the various summaries a little later tonight - on vacation so I have to do things between activities with the family but I'll work on more in a few hours
<jdstrand> hi! is this the right place to request a change to the ubuntu fridge google calendar?
<jdstrand> here is my problem
<jdstrand> I added a new entry to the calendar following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Calendar (fine)
<jdstrand> however, I need the owner of the ubuntu fridge calendar to tell google calendar that ubuntu firdge will not be attending the 'Security Team Catch-up' on mondays
<jdstrand> that calendar entry was created by someone who no longer works for canonical and he does not have access to that calendar any more
<jdstrand> so I can't change it or delete it
<jdstrand> akgraner: would you be able to point me in the right direction? ^
<pleia2> a lot of summaries still to write
<pleia2> jdstrand: akgraner and nhandler_ have admin access to the calendar, so one of them should be able to help you out :)
<jdstrand> pleia2: thanks
<akgraner> I'll be emailing all the teams that have entries on the Fridge Calendar this week - due to the time change and issues that jdstrand brings up to get all that worked out
<akgraner> pleia2, technically I'm on vacation until tomorrow but I'll work on UWN in a few hours....at this pace - should we shoot for publishing in the am?
<akgraner> which by the way is not unusually for the week after UDS
<jdstrand> akgraner: thanks. afaic, just removing the 'Security Team Catch-up' from the fridge calendar is good enough. I've added another entry that is better for my team
<akgraner> ok will do...
<akgraner> jdstrand, ok that has been removed
<pleia2> akgraner: publishing tomorrow is fine
<jdstrand> akgraner: thanks!
<akgraner> pleia2, awesome - I'll be able to help more in just a few hours once all the fun family stuff from today settles down
<akgraner> so don't kill yourself
<pleia2> I have work for another few hours and then lots of errands to run this evening, so it probably won't be late until I can help out much anyway
#ubuntu-news 2011-11-08
 * pleia2 summaries summaries
 * philipballew can help!
<philipballew> if needed that is
<pleia2> I am finishing the planet section, can you take a look at press and blogosphere?
<philipballew> yes I can.
 * philipballew looks
<philipballew> did the press pleia2 !
<pleia2> thanks \o/
<philipballew> Im gonna do some hw now. i can look at it more in a bit
<head_victim> I've just added the Asia/Oceania membership board to the fridge calendar (I had forgotten to do it previously) is anyone able to check it has been done correctly? I've not had to invite others to anything before
#ubuntu-news 2011-11-09
<Unit193> Hey, would you mind adding "Ubuntu Beginners Team Meeting" to the Fridge calendar for December 14th, 2011 at 00:00UTC ?
<pleia2> Unit193: can you add it so it just needs to be approved?
<pleia2> (sorry if you already did)
<pleia2> akgraner: ^^
<Unit193> pleia2: MrChrisDruif will do so if it needs to be added by us, in the morning (his morning)
<pleia2> yeah, it should be added by someone on the team
<pleia2> news team folks just review the additions and changes, not add them
<Unit193> I was afraid of that...
<pleia2> copying over the finished article sections
<pleia2> and pulling in stats
 * pleia2 works on some summaries
<pleia2> akgraner: we just need dev team meetings and "In This Issue" - otherwise it's all editor time now
<pleia2> updated the google doc so I can start adding links for the next issue
<Unit193> Oh, so it wouldn't be a good time to say something about a link :P
<pleia2> Unit193: you can :) I am already adding for the issue we release next week, even though we haven't quite finished this weeks
<Unit193> I remember you saying you didn't like this type, but I personally thought it was good http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/expected-changes-in-ubuntu-1204-precise.html ignore me if you wish :)
<Unit193> gilir also had a few posts, but those are already on the planet ;)
<pleia2> that webupd8 has some innaccurate information so I pulled it
<Unit193> Oh...
<pleia2> (they aren't actually recommending 64-bit yet, for instance)
<pleia2> and yeah, we have a huge section of posts about UDS taken from planet :)
<Unit193> Figured I'd be way behind
<pleia2> we're pretty much set for any news that came out before yesterday
<pleia2> so just look for anything with date of the 7th or later
 * pleia2 heads out to find some dinner
<akgraner> pleia2, sorry I didn't make it in until late last night
<akgraner> I need to go back through the dev meetings now that the time change has happened and verify all the time times and dates didn't move and also verify all the teams are still meeting etc
<akgraner> I hope you just skipped that part
<pleia2> akgraner: yeah, I figured I'd leave dev meetings to you because you'd know better what did/didn't happen during UDS week
<akgraner> pleia2, 10+ hours in the car with 3 teenagers took it's toll :-)
<akgraner> getting caught up on everything now
<pleia2> hehe, fun :)
<akgraner> I posted some of the video
#ubuntu-news 2011-11-10
<pleia2> akgraner: doing the release today?
<akgraner> I can...
<pleia2> I'm on call (read: only one holding down the fort at work) through monday, so my time is limited now
<akgraner> ok on it...
<akgraner> pleia2, so everything is ready just work in progress needs to be removed and the regular publishing needs to happen right?
<akgraner> I just looked over the wiki just making sure I am not missing anything
<pleia2> just need in this issue and dev team meetings
<pleia2> I finished the rest
<akgraner> yep  - doing that now
<akgraner> got it :-)
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue240
<pleia2> thanks akgraner :) phew, that one was a tough one to get out the door, glad to have it behind us!
<akgraner> me too - sorry the travel time home took longer than I expected
<akgraner> I'll have the wiki and googledoc updated as soon as I finish the forums and fridge post
<akgraner> working on Fridge post now and Issue 240 will be a wrap :-)
<zkriesse> akgraner: M'lady how are you! How have things been going?
<zkriesse> and you too pleia2 :)
<akgraner> good but busy...can we catch up later - still working on the fridge post
<zkriesse> Well I wasn't asking for a discussion over coffee and cake :P Just shouting out to the two superwomen of Ubuntu :P
<zkriesse> And if I can help lemme know
<zkriesse> I got time
<pleia2> I took care of the google doc already (since I wanted it ready to start adding stuff)
<akgraner> pleia2, :-) thanks!  I'll fix the wiki in just a minute - fridge post is up and I remembered the title this week :-)
<pleia2> \o/
<akgraner> wiki updated and 241 created :-)
<zkriesse> YAHOO
<zkriesse> -breaks out the ice cream-
<pleia2> akgraner: with nhandler unavailable lately, do you want to add me (lyz@princessleia.com) as a calendar admin too so I can approve/move things?
<akgraner> pleia2, just cc'd you and the editors list on an email I sent to ubuntu-devel asking teams to review their meetings
<akgraner> DOH  - I thought you were  -- let me fix that now
<akgraner> sorry about that
<pleia2> and do you have the password to the editor accout?
<akgraner> in the past we've had issues when the time changes so I wanted to remind the teams to double check
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> good idea :)
<akgraner> I think so - /me double checks
<akgraner> pleia2, nope I don't have it
<pleia2> hmm, maybe nhandler does?
<akgraner> which email address do you want added to the fridge calendar
<pleia2> lyz@princessleia.com
<akgraner> ok
<akgraner> done :-)
<akgraner> you can create manage and share
<pleia2> thanks :)
<akgraner> pleia2, the editor .ubuntu.com forwards to the gmail one
<akgraner> do you have that pw
<pleia2> the ubuntu address would have been set up by IS, the only password that exists should be the gmail one
<philipballew> akgraner, pleia2 good newsletter!
<pleia2> philipballew: thanks for your help :)
<akgraner> hmmm let me look again
 * akgraner digs through my emails 
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> thank philipballew for all your help!
<philipballew> anytime. pleia2
<philipballew> akgraner, i will be looking for loco news this week
<akgraner> philipballew, thanks!
<akgraner> pleia2, I found where it was set up - I think if we request a new pw it will go to my gmail account - want me to forward you the verification email
<philipballew> its not hard :) i dont want to see you and pleia2 having to do it all
<akgraner> philipballew, and we really appreciate that - thanks a million
<philipballew> anytime. I see the newsletter as one of my projects I can do and do well
<akgraner> I've got the forward verification to...I'll send them to you as well, but I'll email nhandler_ too I think knowing him he has the pw somewhere :-) b/c he is just organized that way
#ubuntu-news 2011-11-11
<akgraner> pleia2, anything I need to so fridge wise before I  step away from my computer today  - since it's veteran's day - I'm spending time remembering and celebrating my time in service
<akgraner> s/so/do
<pleia2> akgraner: nope, enjoy the day :) and thank you for your service!
<akgraner> thanks - just call me if ya need me ...I'll be back tomorrow
<akgraner> Thanks pleia2 I started adding summaries to the links you added - podcast info is in...
#ubuntu-news 2011-11-12
<holstein> kamilnadeem: hey
<holstein> welcome :)
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<kamilnadeem> Hi Everyone.
<kamilnadeem> I have created a new Blog about Linux and FOSS: http://mknadeem.blogspot.com/ . Please check it and share if you find it interesting or informative.
<kamilnadeem> Also The First post introduces non FOSS people to our very own +Ubuntu .
<holstein> lol
<kamilnadeem> yeah :D
<holstein> kamilnadeem: if you want, you can add it to the article
<holstein> let me find it
<kamilnadeem> I have acted like an oaf today :D
<holstein> kamilnadeem: no worries
<kamilnadeem> thanks man
<holstein> OK
<holstein> here it is
<holstein> https://docs.google.com/document/d/18ZbtFHQq6uMj7iuRLd11VH8V5Uc_FA0IfgiRUcbMbQk/edit?hl=en_US
<holstein> kamilnadeem: i would just follow the format there, and stick it in 'blogosphere'
<holstein> it'll either get summarized, or cut
<holstein> i cant say which
<holstein> kamilnadeem: let me know it you need a hand
<holstein> if*
<kamilnadeem> thanks holstein, reading the document now
<holstein> kamilnadeem: you can add a title and a link like the others
<holstein> if you want to, go ahead and summarize it
<holstein> i think that'll give it a better chance of getting included
<holstein> you just summarize in between the title and the link
<holstein> ===title===
<holstein> space
<holstein> summary
<holstein> space
<holstein> link
<holstein> kamilnadeem: summary is short
<kamilnadeem> yeah how is this as summary
<holstein> just a sentence or 2
<kamilnadeem> An Introduction to Linux, FOSS and Ubuntu!
<holstein> kamilnadeem: for folks who read the newsletter to get the 'gist'
<kamilnadeem> is it ok.
<holstein> more like...
<holstein> "in his new blogpost, kamilnadeem gives us a look into the new world of FOSS he is whatever...."
<holstein> kamilnadeem: thats pretty much what this team/channel is about
<holstein> not the only thing by far
<holstein> but thats what happens weekly
<holstein> people find links
<holstein> others summaries
<holstein> others proof and publish
<kamilnadeem> hmmm.
<kamilnadeem> be back in 1 min
<kamilnadeem> I am back
<kamilnadeem> Brother hlostein: How is this http://pastebin.com/kmtfAUZP
<holstein> kamilnadeem: i see 'liberate yourself' as the title
<holstein> of the article that is
<holstein> maybe im wrong
<kamilnadeem> Yeah, it will be nice
<holstein> you can reference the blog title in the summary :)
<kamilnadeem> let me edit
<kamilnadeem> holstein here http://pastebin.com/zn2SPU7s , please suggest a summary
<kamilnadeem> got it now I think
<kamilnadeem> here http://pastebin.com/65iFMT5T
<kamilnadeem> this should be OKay.
<kamilnadeem> done , thanks holstein :-)
 * holstein looking
<kamilnadeem> https://docs.google.com/document/d/18ZbtFHQq6uMj7iuRLd11VH8V5Uc_FA0IfgiRUcbMbQk/edit?hl=en_US
<kamilnadeem> final. :-)
<kamilnadeem> lets see if it makes it
<kamilnadeem> brb
<holstein> kamilnadeem: i still read the title as 'liberate yourself'
<holstein> kamilnadeem: can i reference you as Mohammad Kamil Nadeem ?
<kamilnadeem> Yes Of course I would highly appreciate that
<kamilnadeem> Thanks holstein , your editing has made it perfect
<holstein> kamilnadeem: :)
<kamilnadeem> :-)
<kamilnadeem> holstein , in my blog when I mentioned the Linux community , that was straight from my heart. I am still moved by this , unknown people helping one another for the common good
<holstein> yeah... its a great community
<kamilnadeem> Yeah!
<pleia2> email sent to get help with summaries
<akgraner> When writing summaries   - use first and last names when writing who wrote the article
<akgraner> I'll fix the ones that are there now - but don't use first names only as most readers (and editors) aren't on a first name basis with them and it's more profession to use both names
<akgraner> For example, Jono Bacon, writes....  then later if you reference him the correct way is to use his last name
<akgraner> such as, Bacon continued with....
#ubuntu-news 2011-11-13
<pleia2> akgraner: maybe we can start creating a style guide for things like this? (the folks we email aren't here so won't know what's talked about here)
<pleia2> and of course I didn't know, I inconsistantly use first names, last names, no names ;)
<pleia2> we can probably draw a lot from: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMagazine/Style
 * nlsthzn forgot about them summaries for a bit... summary mode on!
<akgraner> pleia2, I can do that
<akgraner> I wasn't trying to be rude just offer some tips on writing summaries...
<nlsthzn> akgraner, hi, how are you?
<akgraner> good and you
<akgraner> about to jump into the googledoc as soon as I get my hubby out the door
<akgraner> nlsthzn, how are things with you
<nlsthzn> akgraner, fine thanks... saw you here in the channel all alone and just wanted to say high and thanks for the awesome interviews from UDS :)
<akgraner> nlsthzn, thank you!  That's my favorite part of UDS really...it's nerver racking but fun
<akgraner> nerve even
<nlsthzn> Well the whole experience seems a lot of work but a blast at the same time :)
<akgraner> I want to be a bit more prepared and organized for the next one - we've gotten much better and usually all the interviews I do only take one take and no editing
<akgraner> so that's a good thing for the AV folks
<akgraner> we even worked in Linaro interviews this time to
<akgraner> so we covered the embedded space and those developers as well
<nlsthzn> So much happening or one short week
<akgraner> nlsthzn, now I just have to gather all my action items into one palce and start working on them :-)
<nlsthzn> akgraner, well good luck with those... I am sure there are plenty ;)
<akgraner> nlsthzn, it is, but it's an amazing, exciting, inspiring, and exhausting week and in 6 months we get to see the fruit of those efforts
<akgraner> nlsthzn, thanks for all your help
<akgraner> I'll be back in about an hour - and we'll get this knocked out :-)
<nlsthzn> akgraner, thanks... I do the little I can when I can
<pleia2> looks like we're doing well on summaries, I'm heading out for the day (millions of home errands, then going through messy closets, woo fun!)
<pleia2> I can review editorially later
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks
<akgraner> I'll get the stats and stuff added
<akgraner> and do a one over review as well
<pleia2> going to toss in Jorge's transparency blog post from yesterday because I think it's important
 * pleia2 wanders off for real now :)
<akgraner> k if you haven't I will put it in
#ubuntu-news 2012-11-05
<holstein> JoseeAntonioR: i'll check in later tonite when im home and have a minute to helpout
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<pleia2> the blogosphere section ended up having to be bullet point listed
<pleia2> since we didn't have enough volunteers :\
<pleia2> sending off to editors once I get stats in
<pleia2> (it's actually a bit late to send to editors, was waiting to see if others could pitch in)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: sorry about not finishing, I was just told I have 3 exams tomorrow
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: were you able to work on any? (didn't add your name to the credits)
<JoseeAntonioR> nope, couldn't
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: ok, please just let me know next time if you can't help out, I would have made time earlier if I had known :\
<pleia2> that's why I kept asking you, to confirm you could
<JoseeAntonioR> sure, blame exams!
<pleia2> just a quick "sorry, something came up would be hugely appreciated :)
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, I was able until a call woke me up saying 'you have 3 exams'
<JoseeAntonioR> will be more careful next time
<pleia2> no worries, I understand that life gets in the way
<pleia2> Unit193: ready for link checking
<pleia2> ok, stats all in, time for bed
<pleia2> (and sent off to editors)
<Unit193> [USN-1620-2] Thunderbird vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2012-October/001883.h  need tml
<dholbach> good morning
<Silverlion> hey there!
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue290
<Unit193> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2012-October/001883.h is still broken, couldn't login to the wiki.
<pleia2> doh, I thought you checked them when I highlighted you yesterday
<pleia2> fixed on wiki and forums
<Unit193> [00:05:33] < Unit193> [USN-1620-2] Thunderbird vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2012-October/001883.h  need tml
<pleia2> doh :(
<pleia2> I didn't understand your message
<Unit193> Hah, I'll try English next time.
<pleia2> sorry
<Unit193> Pad and wiki haven't liked me, bzr more or less but that's because of the ssh key.
<Unit193> Sure, quite understandable1
<Unit193> ...I am not, though. :P
<pleia2> wiki sometimes takes me a couple tries to log in (it times out)
<Unit193> pleia2: Pad give you any issues over UDS?
<pleia2> only one day
<pleia2> died for everyone around 4pm on wednesday I think
#ubuntu-news 2012-11-06
<dholbach> good morning
<Silverlion> dholbach: good morning to Berlin ;)
<dholbach> hey Silverlion
<Silverlion> dholbach: how are you?
<dholbach> good good, just making an espresso - how about you?
<Silverlion> just brought my mum to hospital for surgery
<Silverlion> now working from home-office
<dholbach> I hope she's alright!
<Silverlion> dholbach: she will be ... she's getting here ankle fixed
<dholbach> wow, that sounds like a painful exercise :/
<Silverlion> dholbach: definetly. but while she is recovering today i could do nothing
<dholbach> sure
<Silverlion> so i arranged a phone call asap after she gets out and awake
#ubuntu-news 2012-11-07
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2012-11-08
<dholbach> good morning
<Silverlion> good morning everyone
<kevouze> Hi everyone,
<kevouze> I am currently running a survey about new contributor experience in the following projects: Debian, GNOME, Gentoo, KDE, Mozilla, Ubuntu, NetBSD, or OpenSUSE.
<kevouze> I have been talking to Daniel Holbach and Bhavani Shankar, who are supportive of the project.
<kevouze> Bhavani recommended me to talk to you here to ask you whether you can help advertise the survey.
<holstein> kevouze: can you hang here? it should be easy to get that linked as news
<kevouze> that'd be nice.
<kevouze> I can also write some post if you want. I'd be happy to do that. Or else I have a number of posts online already.
<holstein> kevouze: cool! that is helpful!
<kevouze> Shall I write a post and send it? or do you want the list of the other posts? I guess, a specific post for Ubuntu shall be more efficient
<holstein> kevouze: i would hang here til you catch pleia2 or one of the other higherups
<holstein> kevouze: you can check the topic though and add it in if you'd like
<kevouze> ok, shall I send a message on the news ml also?
<holstein> kevouze: sure
<kevouze> I have also talked to Jono about it, he knows about the project
<holstein> kevouze: thanks for being willing to write it up
<kevouze> happy to do anything that would help out. this is my final PhD survey, 3 years of work! :)
<holstein> congrats!
<kevouze> let's wait until I get the results! Still a bit stressed out to get enoufg responses.
<kevouze> holstein, question. If I attach the post to the email to news ml, will people get the attached document?
<kevouze> Hi, I have just sent an email to the ubuntu news ml asking to help out, but the email was rejected
<pleia2> kevouze: can you just send a link to the mailing list? We'll review for inclusion it in the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter :)
<pleia2> (not an attachment)
<kevouze> thanks! you mean link to the survey or the blog post for Ubuntu?
<pleia2> kevouze: do you have a blog where you posted the survey?
<kevouze> yes, http://kevincarillo.org/survey-invitation/
<kevouze> I have also a blog post ready for you about how the survey will help Ubuntu, if you think it could be posted
<pleia2> great, I'll just include this link :) no need to email
<kevouze> thanks!
<kevouze> any chance to mention the survey on the g+/facebook ubuntu pages? any help will be super welcome
<pleia2> we don't handle the Ubuntu accounts there, you'll need to talk to dholbach (someone on the Canonical community team has access, not sure who)
<pleia2> he would know though :)
<kevouze> ok, he knows already about the project and is supportive. I am sure he is overwhelmed with his post-UDS email backlog :)
<kevouze> Thanks for your help, pleia2!
<pleia2> sure, good luck with your survey
<pleia2> (and retweeted personally)
<kevouze> thanks, appreciated.
<kevouze> fingers crossed.
<kevouze> do you have any other suggestion to help spread the word within Ubuntu?
<pleia2> might contact one of the ubuntu news sites, ubuntuvibes, omgubuntu.co.uk, muktware.com...
<pleia2> or all of them :)
<kevouze> thanks, will do right now.
<kevouze> can I mention you in the emails?
<pleia2> sure
<kevouze> cool! thanks for all. :)
<kevouze> by the way, when is the next newsletter issued?
<pleia2> they're weekly, released each Monday
<kevouze> ok, perfect.
<cprofitt> kevouze: very easy to get involved... and rewarding too.
<bkerensa> pleia2: contact omg?
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> were right here
<bkerensa> ;p
<pleia2> well, there you go :)
<kevouze> cprofitt: the survey involves Ubuntu and 7 other large projects. I am meeting quite a lot of cool people. it's awesome
 * pleia2 heads out to dinner
<kevouze> have already sent an email to joey 3 days back, still waiitng for an answer
<cprofitt> meeting cool people is always awesome
<bkerensa> kevouze: what is it your trying to get covered? Joey is a busy guy :)
<cprofitt> it will be interesting to see how your survey turns out
<kevouze> I have had more negative experiences sometimes also on irc :)
<kevouze> can give you the numbers for now, if you are curious
<kevouze> it has been 24 horus
<bkerensa> kevouze: I actually completed that survey just a couple days ago
<bkerensa> I will blog about it on OMG tonight
<bkerensa> :)
<kevouze> bkerensa: Cool!
<kevouze> I actually written a blog post for Ubuntu, saying how the survey will help Ubuntu
<kevouze> it is not published anywhere yet,
#ubuntu-news 2012-11-09
<bkerensa> kevouze: is this for a thesis project?
<kevouze> yes, PhD! the end of 3 years of work, scary!
<bkerensa> kevouze: very cool :) I worked with a Phd Student who was already a professor here in Oregon she did her thesis project on Ubuntu
<bkerensa> kevouze: http://teachingopensource.org/index.php/Main_Page has some good information
<kevouze> thanks! will have a look at it
<bkerensa> kevouze: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/11/scholarly-open-source-research
<bkerensa> there you go
<bkerensa> :) enjoy the traffic and data :)
<kevouze> cool!
<kevouze> super thanks, greatly appreciated.
<kevouze> bkerensa: you called me Mr. Carillo , I feel important now :)
<dholbach> good morning
<Silverlion> good morning from Germany!
<JoseeAntonioR> good afternoon from Peru
<Silverlion> JoseeAntonioR: great to have some company ;)
<Silverlion> JoseeAntonioR: how are you buddy?
#ubuntu-news 2012-11-10
<pleia2> email has been sent off to summary writers, if anyone could pitch in... :)
<Silverlion> good afternoon!
#ubuntu-news 2012-11-11
<Silverlion> hey every1
<Silverlion> hope every1 is doing alright!
#ubuntu-news 2013-11-04
<Unit193> pleia2: Seems good at least.
<PaulW2U> editorial review done
<pleia2> thanks PaulW2U :)
<pleia2> jose: happen to be around?
<jose> pleia2: I am
<jose> just got home :)
<pleia2> yay!
<Unit193> http://askubuntu.com/questions/370643/how-to-replace-arch-linux-with-ubuntu-on-efi-system someone didn't like their question.
<pleia2> jose: about to publish, can you take care of fridge and the wiki?
<pleia2> (/Current /Archives etc)
<jose> pleia2: sure, I'll do that
<pleia2> thank you
<Unit193> So, to repeat in other words, current issue has a broken link.
<pleia2> Unit193: oh! I'll just remove it
<pleia2> unfortunately I juts ran all the scripts, so it willb e manual
<pleia2> (I didn't understand your comment)
<Unit193> Bah, tad too late then.  Yes, understandable, English is my second language, Gibberish being my first.
<jose> pleia2: doing fridge and wiki now
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 341 for the week October 28 - November 3 2013 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue341
<pleia2> ok, everything else is done
<jose> on my side too
<pleia2> ^5
#ubuntu-news 2013-11-08
<jose> working on ircc election announcement for fridge
<jose> posted
<pleia2> thanks jose!
<jose> :)
<jose> pleia2: mind a quick pm?
<pleia2> jose: go for it
<pleia2> btw, historically the "News" category is specifically for the newsletter
<jose> oh, /me fixes, sorry
<pleia2> might want to add it to the previous newsletter  post too :)
<jose> I see some other posts with the news category also, and if I fix them all then the planet would fetch all those updates
<pleia2> maybe we should change the category to "Newsletter" :)
<pleia2> I'm sure I've mis-clicked too
<jose> what about if we create a new category and add since the next edition? that way the planet won't go crazy
<pleia2> planet shouldn't go crazy
<pleia2> I'd rather not have a new category, because then we lose all the old ones
<jose> let's try then
<jose> fixed nwo
<jose> now*
<pleia2> \o/
<AlanBell> thanks jose
#ubuntu-news 2013-11-10
<pleia2> jose: I was overly optimistic about how much energy I'd have after round-the-world flights :) if you want to do summary review + move to wiki, stats, and emailing editors tomorrow it's all yours
<pleia2> I'll proof+release it when I'm alive again
<pleia2> s/tomorrow/today (I don't really know what day it is :))
<pleia2> sunday!
<PaulW2U> pleia2: stop crossing that international date line it's not good for you :)
<pleia2> truth
<pleia2> I'm a mess :)
<PaulW2U> if only I had the opportunity for such travel with my job :(
<pleia2> I am quite fortunate
<jose> pleia2: don't worry, I'll take care about that :)
<PaulW2U> jose: all summaries completed \o/
<jose> PaulW2U: cool, I'll take a look in a bit :)
#ubuntu-news 2014-11-03
<jose> will be moving articles to the wiki tomorrow early morning since I'm having login issues (timeouts)
<jose> typical of the wiki to misbehave, but meh, it works.
<jose> be back in less than 8h
<PaulW2U> jose: editorial review done, ok to publish although it would be nice if someone else could also review
<jose> PaulW2U: thanks! I'll take a look in a while
#ubuntu-news 2014-11-04
<jose> publishing UWN...
<jose> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue390
<Unit193> Bah, daniel.holba.ch still has an expired cert...
<jose> Unit193: yeah, I didn't catch him on IRC like to ask him
<jose> thanks for the heads up though
<pleia2> jose: thanks, handled forums, discourse and g+
 * pleia2 back to conferencing
<jose> pleia2: sorry, missed those! thanks!
<pleia2> jose: no worries, that's what teams are for :D
#ubuntu-news 2014-11-07
<pleia2> PaulW2U: nice work (as usual :))
<PaulW2U> looks like another busy week
<pleia2> I'm wrapping up my trip to Paris, so night time for me now, will finish going through the newsletter and get it off to summary writers within the hour
<pleia2> yeah, I did manage to get a new volunteer this week, who used to work on Suse newsletter
<PaulW2U> great
 * pleia2 fingers crossed that he jumps right in on summaries
 * PaulW2U thinks just a few will do
<pleia2> ok, sent off to summary writers, now I'm going to bed :)
<jose> pleia2: laters! I'll pitch in as soon as I've got a bit of time
#ubuntu-news 2014-11-09
<PaulW2U> Just two cloud summaries to go. If no-one else picks them up, I'll do them later.
<PaulW2U> Summaries all done, those for the cloud are not my best :)
<jose> PaulW2U: I'll take a look now, thanks a bunch! :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-11-02
<pleia2> tsimonq2: yes! we're writing summaries in the google doc http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<tsimonq2> a'ight! I'm on it! :)
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> please add your name to the credits at the bottom too
<pleia2> tsimonq2: we don't write summaries for upcoming LoCo events, I should remove the header from the google doc entirely because it's just a script we run before publishing to pull in a list
<tsimonq2> ok :)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: if there's a blog post or announcement for an event, we can link to that up in LoCo News
<tsimonq2> got it :)
<ahoneybun> pleia2: I saw it pulled in my blog post :)
<pleia2> ahoneybun: if by "it" you mean PaulW2U, yes, he collected your post :)
<ahoneybun> opps
<ahoneybun> thanks PaulW2U
<ahoneybun> I thought it was the script pleia2
<jose> pleia2: you sure you don't want a couple days rest? I can make sure it goes out tomorrow
<pleia2> jose: I can release, if you do have time to help with summaries, that would help a lot, otherwise I'll finish them up now
<pleia2> 2 more summaries to go
<pleia2> jose: want to take the 2nd one?
<jose> writing that one :)
<pleia2> \o/
<pleia2> ahoneybun: yeah, we don't have automated tools for collecting blog/article links, just things like upcoming LoCo events and other stats we pull
<pleia2> jose: all done?
<jose> yeah, sorry for all the typo/correction game in there. Android Docs has been buggy today
<pleia2> no worries
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue440
<pleia2> ok, sent off to editors
<Unit193> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-fr/3243-ubuntu-party-rouen-15.10/
<jose> I'll update that link
#ubuntu-news 2015-11-03
<pleia2> PaulW2U: thanks for the editorial review
<pleia2> looks like Jim Connett was able to go through it too, publishing now
<tsimonq2> pleia2: need any more help or is it already said and done?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: all done, thanks for your help :)
<tsimonq2> it was minor, not enough to be recognized :P
<pleia2> every summary is one less that the rest of us has to write <3
<tsimonq2> well ok I guess this time :P
<tsimonq2> but catch me on a good day!
<tsimonq2> my name will be on TOP :P
<tsimonq2> (and it is funny because it doesn't go by amount of contributions to the newsletter, which makes it hilarious because I will top that :P)
<pleia2> there's no way we can tell who wrote what, aside from core members of the team it's all anonymous
<pleia2> and even with the long time members, it's not simple to see who did what on the google doc, the history feature is meh
<tsimonq2> which makes it even funnier XD
<tsimonq2> ima TOP THAT XD
<tsimonq2> idk lol
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 440 for the week October 26 - November 1, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue440
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I inquired about being a summary writer
<tsimonq2> pleia2: and I don't know where I would put this link in the document, can you help? http://lxqt.org/release/2015/11/02/release-0-10-0/
<pleia2> tsimonq2: if you think it's important to readers of UWN, you could put it as a bullet-point listed article under "Other Articles of Interest" since it's not specifically Ubuntu news (more generic linux news)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: ok :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-11-05
<ahoneybun> hey pleia2 or jose I sent an email from the Membership Board about our newest member, can you please push it though? thanks!
<pleia2> ahoneybun: yep, sent it through
<ahoneybun> thanks
<pleia2> ahoneybun: if you want to subscribe, you can set it to not deliver messages but you can post to the list
<ahoneybun> mm
<pleia2> ahoneybun: and for future reference, putting the date on the announcement helps :) like https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2015-October/002331.html
<pleia2> then we can just copy/paste without any guessing
<ahoneybun> sorry I was just rushing
<pleia2> no worries, I'm glad that it was sent at all
<ahoneybun> the damn log is not working or something on the list
<pleia2> ?
<ahoneybun> login
<ahoneybun> where can I subscribe?
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-news-team
<ahoneybun> and I'm in
#ubuntu-news 2015-11-06
<pleia2> unsuccessful attempt to was made to get the community team at canonical to write up a summary for UOS (they tried, but kept just giving me wall of links), so I added the key links and hopefully someone here can find some time to add a few details around those particular sessions
<Unit193> Wow.
<pleia2> Unit193: volunteering? :D
<Unit193> You know me and words, they don't work together. :3
<Unit193> (Sister got all the skills there.)
<pleia2> can she do it?
<pleia2> :)
<Unit193> Hah, she has the ability, she's an editor at a paper.  But alas, she doesn't use Linux.
<pleia2> fair enough
<PaulW2U> pleia2: thanks to some really poor UK weather I found some time to write those summaries for you
 * PaulW2U wanders off
<pleia2> PaulW2U: woo, [D[Dbad weather!
<pleia2> PaulW2U: thanks, these are perfect :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-11-07
<pleia2> newsletter doc prepped and sent to summary writers
<ahoneybun> got it
#ubuntu-news 2015-11-08
<pleia2> pretty lean on summaries so far, anyone around today to pitch in?
<pleia2> I can later, have an appointment soon and then many house things before airplanes again tomorrow night
<pleia2> anyone? :)
<Na3iL> o/
#ubuntu-news 2016-11-07
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue486
<Unit193> pleia2: Looks good.
<pleia2> thank you
#ubuntu-news 2016-11-08
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Gonna publish?
<tsimonq2> WHoops I can't see backlog
<pleia2> yep, preparing things now
<tsimonq2> Argh come on irssi
<tsimonq2> Hm I think it's better now.
<tsimonq2> Anyways...
<tsimonq2> Need my help?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: wanna do fridge? and I can get you access to the social media accounts if we haven't done that yet
<tsimonq2> Ooh can I get access to that?
<tsimonq2> You have the UWN files somewhere for me to grab, or do I need to do it locally?
<pleia2> uploading them now, sec
<pleia2> http://princessleia.com/temp/486/
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Added to TweetDeck
<pleia2> for twitter and facebook you just sanity check microblog.txt and paste it in
<pleia2> if it's a 2 week edition or something sometimes it loses words, so you just need to make sure it's all there :)
<pleia2> for G+ you want to paste in the URL in the URL bit of the post, then paste the words (not URL) into the word bit
<tsimonq2> Alright/.
<pleia2> I hate G+
<pleia2> I'll have to look at how to get you access after we finish other things
<pleia2> I don't think the problem with ubuntuforums is fixed yet, but you can try posting that too if you want
<pleia2> I'll get to work on wiki and emails
<tsimonq2> Weeeee all the links work!
<pleia2> :)
<tsimonq2> Fridge done
<tsimonq2> I'll move on to Twitter
<tsimonq2> Twitter done
<tsimonq2> Facebook? O__o
<tsimonq2> I'd rather not mess with forums if that's okay with you, pleia2.
<pleia2> tsimonq2: you should have admin on fb
<tsimonq2> We have Facebook? O_____o
<tsimonq2> Link?
<pleia2> I'll try forums last then, but I got the same error you did a few weeks ago
<pleia2> https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter
<tsimonq2> Ok, Facebook posted.
<pleia2> alright, let's see if I can get an admin added to G+...
<pleia2> tsimonq2: lmk if you have any trouble posting to G+, but you should be good to go
<tsimonq2> Ok
 * tsimonq2 crosses fingers
<tsimonq2> I *think* I did that right?
<pleia2> https://plus.google.com/b/114308852033465651622/114308852033465651622
<pleia2> so you want to actually put the URL bit in the URL field
<pleia2> not inline in the post
<pleia2> not a huge deal, it's just cleaner that way
<tsimonq2> Donw
<tsimonq2> *Done
<pleia2> looks good, thanks :)
<pleia2> woo, forums worked this time :)
<tsimonq2> \o/
<pleia2> heh, still can't post the past two issues for some reason
 * pleia2 shrugs
<pleia2> but got this week up anyway
#ubuntu-news 2016-11-12
<guiverc_t> UWN: S.Belkin has article on steam controller (& using on) ubuntu; ie. howto.... goes in planet yes/no??
<guiverc_t> ps: i've already included two I don't think belong (but marked via comment..)
<tsimonq2> I would, yeah.
<tsimonq2> She's belkinsa on IRC. ;)
<guiverc_t> thanks simon (i'd have recognized belkinsa if she was in this room)
<guiverc> planet add complete; summaries done except for one (ignoring [now] three I added that I think should be removed; no summary & comments suggesting delete)
<tsimonq2> WOW!
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Good job! :)
<guiverc> :)
<tsimonq2> Removing the following article:
<tsimonq2> === Eric Hammond: Running aws-cli commands inside an AWS Lambda Function ===
<guiverc> just resolve my comments if happy/whatever...
<tsimonq2> http://feeds.alestic.com/~r/alestic-planetubuntu/~3/oD5r-_wMqZI/
<tsimonq2> https://alestic.com/2016/11/aws-lambda-awscli/
<guiverc> that one I may be able to do later... for now too sore.
<tsimonq2> pendulum: Do we put KDE Neon related articles in UWN?
<guiverc> :)
<tsimonq2> whoops
<tsimonq2> pleia2: ^^^
<guiverc> :(
<guiverc> will ^Z fix?
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Please add it back if you think it's relevant, but I'm removing it for now:
<tsimonq2> === Jonathan Riddell: Appstream Generated ===
<tsimonq2> http://jriddell.org/2016/11/07/appstream-generated/
<guiverc> i see; i caused problem cause of comment - sorry!
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Hm?
<tsimonq2> No, it's alright. ;)
<tsimonq2> I'm being the preliminary editor. :P
<guiverc> :)
<tsimonq2> This site can’t be reached
<tsimonq2> danielpocock.com’s server DNS address could not be found.
<tsimonq2> Plus, doesn't sound relevant.
<tsimonq2> === Daniel Pocock: Quickstart SDR with gqrx, GNU Radio and the RTL-SDR dongle ===
<tsimonq2> https://danielpocock.com/quickstart-sdr-ham-radio-gqrx-gnu-radio
<tsimonq2> Removing the above ^^^
<guiverc> wasn't in my opinion anyway.
<tsimonq2> I saw your comment. ;)
<guiverc> realized... i'm just concurring with you... my memory is like a goldfish.
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Please put a blank line before and after th summary. Makes things easier to read. ;)
<tsimonq2> *the
<guiverc> will try & remember... yeah Paul has said that before.
<tsimonq2> guiverc: I think it's fair to ask you to fix it? ;)
<guiverc> which?
<tsimonq2> < tsimonq2> guiverc: Please put a blank line before and after the summary. Makes things easier to read. ;)
<guiverc> openpower one ... remove?
<guiverc> or are you leaving for later editoral..
<tsimonq2> Yes, axe.
<guiverc> online summit - wrongly placed as I suspect?
<tsimonq2> Move to General News I think.
<tsimonq2> guiverc: In Canonical News: s/.\n/ - /
<tsimonq2> guiverc: SO just like how I did that first one.
<tsimonq2> *So
<guiverc> would be nice if gdocs had regex's !
<pleia2> tsimonq2: if the newsletter is looking lean, or the news is particularly important for KDE, I will include Plasma news
 * pleia2 works on adding blogosphere articles, then will send to summary writers
#ubuntu-news 2017-11-06
<pleia2> might be valuable to add a hiatus note to the ubuntu-news-team list?
#ubuntu-news 2017-11-07
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I thought that's what guiverc did?
<marathone> Good Morning folks
<marathone> Just read that request from 'guiverc' for writers. I may wish to help
<marathone> anyway ping me when someone can respond. Tanks
#ubuntu-news 2017-11-09
<tsimonq2> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/call-for-contributors-to-the-ubuntu-weekly-newsletter/1539
<tsimonq2> If only I had seen marathone's message here earlier...
#ubuntu-news 2017-11-11
<tsimonq2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2017-November/002732.html
<tsimonq2> pleia2: BTW, do you have access to the editor.ubuntu.news@ubuntu.com email alias?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: it forwards to a shared gmail account, I have access but traveling at the moment, remind me soon and I'll get you access too
<tsimonq2> pleia2: ack
#ubuntu-news 2018-11-05
<guiverc> one comment on mir.news (i read on wiki, but comment on gdoc)  & last in blogo (again my thought in gdoc)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Looking at the Gdoc comment .
<Bashing-om> guiverc: How about we run that correction as " even with fixes there are some build failures " ?
<guiverc> :)  (i like it)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :) .. I make it so then .
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 10 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-10/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: LibreOffice 6.1.3 Open-Source Office Suite Released with 66 Bug Fixes @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoffice-6-1-3-open-source-office-suite-released-with-66-bug-fixes-523614.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Apple’s T2 Chip Prevents Users from Booting Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=136510 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Kernel 4.19 Gets First Point Release, It's Now Ready for Mass Deployments @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-kernel-4-19-gets-first-point-release-it-s-now-ready-for-mass-deployments-523615.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.15 Will Make It Easier to Apply Updates, Improve Kickoff App Menu @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-15-will-make-it-easier-to-apply-updates-improve-kickoff-app-menu-523616.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> Pulling "WIP" and prepareing to publish . 21:00 GMT is my target time.
<Bashing-om> ubuntu-news.email is away for UWN552 :)
<Bashing-om> M/L and forum done .. doing re-directs ATT :)
<Bashing-om> and,,, re-directs are done .. pending is the social media - I do not have accounts on them .
<guiverc> Bashing-om push 552 to fridge I assume?  (doing so now, won't publish till I get a yeah..)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: You have my Yeah . Was away for a spell :(
<guiverc> not a problem - http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/11/05/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-552/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Looks good ( the 3 links I checked)  .. awaiting the bots to pick it up :)
<guiverc> :)   (i checked all before posting; yeah I usually say..)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Good man :P
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 552 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/11/05/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-552/
<guiverc> g+ tweet & fb posts done
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linus Torvalds Says Linux 5.0 Comes in 2019, Kicks Off Development of Linux 4.20 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linus-torvalds-is-back-kicks-off-the-development-of-linux-kernel-4-20-523622.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2018-11-06
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: My Clients Are Hiring Community Roles: Corelight, Scality, and Solace @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2018/11/04/my-clients-are-hiring-community-roles-corelight-scality-and-solace/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 552 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/11/05/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-552/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Microsoft Adds More Features to Windows Subsystem for Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=136546 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: Video: 10 Avoidable Career Mistakes (and How to Conquer Them) @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2018/11/06/video-10-avoidable-career-mistakes-and-how-to-conquer-them/
#ubuntu-news 2018-11-07
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Diego Turcios: Access to AWS Postgres instance in private subnet @ http://blog.diegoturcios.com/2018/11/access-to-aws-postgres-instance-in.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Diego Turcios))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kubuntu General News: Plasma 5.14.3 update for Cosmic backports PPA @ https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-14-3-update-for-cosmic-backports-ppa/
#ubuntu-news 2018-11-08
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.14.3 Desktop Further Improves Firmware Updates, Flatpak Support @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-14-3-desktop-further-improves-firmware-updates-flatpak-support-523680.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S11E35 – Stranger on Route Thirty-Five @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2018/11/08/s11e35-stranger-on-route-thirty-five/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Oracle Updates Its Linux Distro with Red Hat Enterprise Linux 7.6 Compatibility @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/oracle-updates-its-linux-distro-with-red-hat-enterprise-linux-7-6-compatibility-523682.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: FFmpeg 4.1 "al-Khwarizmi" Open-Source Multimedia Framework Officially Released @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ffmpeg-4-1-al-khwarizmi-open-source-multimedia-framework-officially-released-523686.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Applications 18.08 Reaches End of Life, KDE Apps 18.12 Launches December 13 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-applications-18-08-reaches-end-of-life-kde-apps-18-12-launches-december-13-523687.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2018-11-09
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Samsung ‘Linux on DeX’ Enters Beta, Here’s How to Take Part @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=136574 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Tiago Carrondo: S01E09 – Ano do Linux!? @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2018/11/09/s01e09-ano-do-linux/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: S01E09 – Ano do Linux!? @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2018/11/09/s01e09-ano-do-linux/
<guiverc> Summaries are all great Bashing-om !
#ubuntu-news 2018-11-10
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I had my doubts .. one more yet to go .. and what ever happens between this morning and tomorrow :P
 * Unit193 still awaits for guiverc to fix planet.ubuntu.com :P
 * guiverc is better at breaking things, than fixing em :)
<wxl> ^^ i can verify that
<guiverc> :)
<wxl> there was talk of work on a qt version
<wxl> oops wrong channel
#ubuntu-news 2018-11-11
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 19.04 Daily Builds Available to Download @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=136144 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> UWN553: critique and proof read - final edits ? see any UH OHs ? Been hectic getting this one done.
<Bashing-om> Away for a spell .
<guiverc> Bashing-om, reads great in my opinion;  I'd suggest one change of "are" to "is"  last blogo article, "KDE FRameworks 5.52"    I suggest "Michael notes in these updates that there *is* support for the fuzzer sanitizer" but really MINOR..   (marked in gdoc also [now])
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Kelly: Future Developments in clang-query @ https://steveire.wordpress.com/2018/11/11/future-developments-in-clang-query/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Back - will correct KDE FRameworks 5.52 :)
#ubuntu-news 2019-11-04
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Roadmap for official support for the Raspberry Pi 4 @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/roadmap-for-official-support-for-the-raspberry-pi-4
<guiverc2> Bashing-om, FYI: my DSL gets disconnected tomorrow; if all goes well I'll also be connected to NBN (national broadband) tomorrow too so may mean mins/hours/?? offline
<Bashing-om> guiverc2: Appreciate the heads up - wildman too have other considerations to deal with.
<guiverc2> the notice gave a 16hour window for the commencement of works..  so chances are it'll not happen before #603 is published
<Bashing-om> guiverc2: Ouch ! Well, what will be - is what will be :(
<guiverc2> thanks Bashing-om :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc2: I should too have caught that ! Glad that you did catch it. Could sure use more help in writting these summeraries :(
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Are you able to do the social media postings tomorrow ? - as guiverc2 is likely to be down.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I can but it may be later in the night
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :) ..Any time is better than no time.
<Wild_Man> Indeed, is he okay?
<guiverc2> I'm fine Wild_Man, DSL is disconnected tomorrow being replaced by NBN (nat.broadband) so i could be down for hours, but if problems .....  I'd expect it post-publish time, but I won't know until they knock..
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yeah -just having his DSL connectionn yanked out from under him. At least they gave a warning.
<Wild_Man> guiverc2, Okay, I am out of town but I have y cell with a hotspot
<Wild_Man> Strange I could not load web pages while I was using my phone
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yukkie-poo :(
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: Jason Warner on GitHub and Leadership @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2019/11/03/jason-warner-on-github-and-leadership/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Colin King: stress-ng Embedded Linux Conference Europe 2019 presentation @ http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/ASmackerelOfOpinion/~3/lwmSNP79u6s/stress-ng-embedded-linux-conference.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Colin Ian King))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Pledges to Fully Support Ubuntu Linux on All Raspberry Pi Boards @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-promises-full-official-ubuntu-support-for-all-raspberry-pi-boards-528101.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Raspbian Pi PIXEL Fork for PC & Mac Is Now Based on Debian GNU/Linux 10 "Buster" @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/raspbian-pi-pixel-fork-for-pc-mac-is-now-based-on-debian-gnu-linux-10-buster-528102.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu Publishes Support Roadmap for the Raspberry Pi 4 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=155662 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Nvidia Releases New Linux Graphics Driver with GeForce GTX 1660 SUPER Support @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/nvidia-releases-new-linux-graphics-driver-with-geforce-gtx-1660-super-support-528104.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> UWN: Pulling "WIP" - target time to push 21:00 GMT.
<Bashing-om> M/L is away - doing the forum Post next.
<Bashing-om> Forum Post done :D No isues seen :D - Doing the re-directs next.
<guiverc2> Bashing-om, push to fridge?
<Bashing-om> guiverc2: Yup - All looks good to go to the Fridge :D Glad you are up to do so :D
<Bashing-om> re-directs done.
<guiverc2> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/11/04/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-603/
<guiverc2> (have new sms messages that switch start time to ~3 hrs from now; now small window instead initial vague window)
<guiverc2> tweeted 603
<Bashing-om> guiverc2: Fridge spot check - checks good// "new sms messages" do not know how that relates.
<guiverc2> sorry, SMS being when I lose DSL, but with luck soon after get NBN instead
<Bashing-om> guiverc2: :D
<Bashing-om> guiverc2: NBN hard wire ? -- Was never so glad as when we got a fast connection !
<guiverc2> HFC ; extra cost & my bottom-of-the-rung-plan won't be faster
<guiverc2> (hopefully less dropouts though; less changing of my ip address/name here etc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simos Xenitellis: How to setup Netdata in a LXD container for real-time monitoring @ https://blog.simos.info/how-to-setup-netdata-in-a-lxd-container-for-real-time-monitoring/
<Bashing-om> guiverc2: We went here from dial up to cable . Never going back from a dedicated connectiion :P
<Bashing-om> guiverc2: Clear now to wipe Gdoc ? and start UWN604 ?
<guiverc2> (haven't been able to login fb, 2fa sms won't appear...   taking time..)   Yep to clear though
<Bashing-om> guiverc2: :P - Clearing .
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 603 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/11/04/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-603/
<Bashing-om> We do UWN604 :D
<guiverc2> fb (603) posted finally too
<Bashing-om> guiverc2: You do good work :P
<Bashing-om> Honey-Do to take care of - back in a bit.
<Bashing-om> And all caught up :D
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Ya missed out on this week's excitements :(
#ubuntu-news 2019-11-05
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: Reddit Ask Me Anything: Wednesday Nov 20th 2019 @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2019/11/04/reddit-ask-me-anything-wednesday-nov-20th-2019/
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: WB :D ... You missed the publish party :P
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I was getting ready to ask if you still needed me
<Wild_Man> I just got done working for the day, just got to the truckstop, sleeping in my car until I get done and get back home
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: guiverc2 was able to hang in here and get the social stuff completed :D
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Sleeping in the vehicle is not good for old bones -trust me :P
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I know neither is working 12 hours today, but I have to to get it done so I can get home, I doubt I will do this again but I want my wife to be able to go on the cruise in January, that is what has kept her going the last 12 months
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Roger that !
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I would not be doing it at all if she would be able to go without me doing the extra work but I do not think she could and I am not about to let her down at this point in her life
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: We do- because we do care.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, Yep otherwise I would be at home right now
 * Bashing-om likes /home :D
<Wild_Man> Me too
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: You meet your placemant quota this day ?
<Wild_Man> yes
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Good man that you are :)
<Wild_Man> I hope the rest of the week does too
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I expect lots yet to be done before you can come home - found a good buffet ? Sonic burgers can get real old real quick :P
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, No, I eat very little since I lost two hundred pounds so a buffet is a waste of money
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Do not know how it is in Dallas - might be hard to find a good "working man's" eatery.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, mainly I ate protein bars today but ate at KFC tonight
<Wild_Man> I could not get my vm to connect today to the net so I could not stay logged into irc, I am having a lot of issues using my hoptspot this time around
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Too much traffic for the load to bear ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, that is what I have been thinking
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Early F-Cycle Adventuring @ http://coyote.works//posts/FCycleAdventure20191104/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 603 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/11/04/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-603/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: It's Official: Chromium-Based Microsoft Edge Web Browser Is Coming to Linux @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/it-s-official-chromium-based-microsoft-edge-web-browser-is-coming-to-linux-528111.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: It’s Official: Microsoft Edge is Coming to Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=155723 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Red Hat Enterprise Linux 8.1 Officially Released, Here's What's New @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/red-hat-enterprise-linux-8-1-officially-released-here-s-what-s-new-528112.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: UA services deployed from the command line with UA client @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/ua-services-deployed-from-the-command-line-with-ua-client
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME Conference GUADEC 2020 to Take Place in Zacatecas, Mexico, for GNOME 3.38 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-conference-guadec-2020-to-take-place-in-zacatecas-mexico-for-gnome-3-38-528114.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical's Kernel Livepatch Ubuntu Advantage Client Is Out for Ubuntu 14.04 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-s-kernel-livepatch-ubuntu-advantage-client-is-out-for-ubuntu-14-04-lts-528118.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Shadow of the Tomb Raider Officially Released for Linux and Mac, Download Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-s-kernel-livepatch-ubuntu-advantage-client-is-out-for-ubuntu-14-04-lts-528119.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: ROSCon 2019 – Canonical @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/roscon-2019-canonical
#ubuntu-news 2019-11-06
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Shadow of the Tomb Raider: Definitive Edition Released for Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=155759 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Yahoo! Japan builds their IaaS environment with Canonical @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/yahoo-japan-builds-their-iaas-environment-with-canonical
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu Touch Is Now Finally Available as 64-Bit ARM Images for Ubuntu Phones @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-now-finally-available-as-64-bit-arm-images-for-ubuntu-phones-528124.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Chrome OS 78 Rolls Out to Chromebooks with Improved Linux Support, Virtual Desks @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/chrome-os-78-rolling-out-to-chromebooks-with-virtual-desks-click-to-call-more-528125.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: NethServer 7.7 Cockpit Edition Linux OS Arrives with Nextcloud 17, UI Changes @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/nethserver-7-7-cockpit-edition-linux-os-arrives-with-nextcloud-17-ui-changes-528126.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Weekly News #152 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/podcast/full-circle-weekly-news-152/
#ubuntu-news 2019-11-07
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Canonical collaborates with NVIDIA to accelerate enterprise AI adoption in multi-cloud ... @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/canonical-collaborates-with-nvidia-to-accelerate-enterprise-ai-adoption-in-multi-cloud-environments-and-at-the-edge
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Partners with Nvidia to Certify Ubuntu 18.04 LTS on NVIDIA DGX-2 AI @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-partners-with-nvidia-to-certify-ubuntu-18-04-lts-on-nvidia-dgx-2-ai-528130.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S12E31 – Ikari Warriors @ https://ubuntupodcast.org/2019/11/07/s12e31-ikari-warriors/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Applications 19.08 Reaches End of Life, KDE Apps 19.12 Arrives December 12th @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-applications-19-08-reaches-end-of-life-kde-apps-19-12-arrives-december-12th-528133.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 63 – Vivinho da Silva @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/11/07/ep-63-vivinho-da-silva/?pk_campaign=feed&pk_kwd=ep-63-vivinho-da-silva
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 63 – Vivinho da Silva @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/11/07/ep-63-vivinho-da-silva/?pk_campaign=feed&pk_kwd=ep-63-vivinho-da-silva
#ubuntu-news 2019-11-08
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 52 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-52/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Pinebook Pro Unboxing Video @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=155815 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Kdenlive is Now Available on the Snap Store @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=155855 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: PinePhone: Everything You Need to Know About This Linux Smartphone @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=155799 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Ubuntu at Kubecon Americas 2019, San Diego @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/ubuntu-kubecon-americas-2019
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Friday - take a look at Gdoc comments and give your opinion on which ways to go, please. Tomorrow is cleanup day :P
#ubuntu-news 2019-11-09
<EoflaOE> Hello Bashing-om and everyone
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: :D - All caught up ? Getting UWN in shape ?
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Didn't have time to add links and do summaries.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: :( .. Make some effort to help:)
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: OK. I will try to help.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Great - I do clean up tomorrow and Sunday set up the WIKI.
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: OK. And I will check the wiki on Sunday to see if there are mistakes or not.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: All eyes are welcome - we all proof read. It is all the team's reputations and presentations on the line for all the world to see.
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: OK.
#ubuntu-news 2019-11-10
<Bashing-om> UWN: New articles added to Gdoc and minor edits done. See if all found acceptable :D
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, For the record I am to tired and sick from working in the cold and rain all week to focus well enough to be of any use
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :P "these things happen" .
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: We do have Winder coming on- and I am behind on preparations:(
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, yep they do, I think I am going to have to the Doctor
<Wild_Man> The cold started early this year
<Wild_Man> Luckily my Doctor is open 4 hours tomorrow if I have to go
<Wild_Man> Monday I have to drive out of town to see my surgeon it is my 6 week follow up, the appointment is not until two pm
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Thanks for the heads up; hope that guiverc can do the socials.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I will be back but it will be about 5 pm, I may not feel good but I can probably publish it does not require a lot of energy
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Health and well being are the nore important. Hope and pray things go well for you.
<Wild_Man> I finished that job on Dallas, I placed the last 35 yesterday and drove home it took most of the night to get here, I hit something in the road on the way home and tore up my care so I had to file an insurance claim today and deal with that next week
<Wild_Man> I believe I will be alright might take a little time to get well from being sick me and rain and cold do not mix
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Me ^ neither - I do try now-a-days to remain warm and dry - inside !
<guiverc> insurance isn't fun when you feel top-of-the-world,  get well & deal with real-life stuff Wild_Man...
<Wild_Man> I do not like dealing with insurance or repair shops
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: HandBrake 1.3.0 Released with UI Tweaks, Discord Presets + More @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=155944 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simos Xenitellis: How to add multi-line raw.lxc configuration to LXD @ https://blog.simos.info/how-to-add-multi-line-raw-lxc-configuration-to-lxd/
